# DINING CENTRAL-Join other DISers over a meal



## KarenNY

Have you ever thought about linking up and sharing a meal with a new friend or friends? This is the place to find them. That is what these threads are all about.

Hello to everyone that might be interested in sharing a meal with another DISer while at Disney. We've started threads so that you can check out who is going to Disney and when and see if you can link up with them for a meal or two. We've had great response so far and have already got a number of new DIS friends meeting for breakfast, lunch and dinner all over the parks and resorts. I'm one of those people that, for the first time, will be sharing a meal with fellow DISers. I think it is exciting and I can't wait. 

Below you will find links to all the current *Dining Central* threads. There will be one added for every month. Not wanting to get too far ahead of ourselves, we will post other months as the time approaches. I'm even working on another idea to collect all the info from these threads and put them in one place on a calendar of sorts where everyone can see who has reservations to share and when.

So don't be shy. Post on one of these threads, the dates that you will be at Disney. Let others know that you are interested in sharing a meal. If you've got priority seatings already and would be open to having someone join you, post those as well. This is a great way for anyone that is a bit shy about dining alone to be able to experience a nice sitdown meal without being alone. These are for anyone traveling solo or as an adult couple that would just like to take the opportunity to get to meet more good friends.

Share a little of your time with others that travel the same way you do and have the same interest. What a great way to experience something new when traveling to Disney.

Dining Central-January 2005

Dining Central-February 2005

Dining Central-March 2005

Dining Central-April 2005

Dining Central-May 2005

Dining Central-June 2005

Dining Central-July 2005

Dining Central-August 2005

Dining Central-September 2005

Dining Central-October 2005

Dining Central-November 2005

Dining Central-December 2005

Thanks to BobBrazeal- the originator of Dining Central


----------



## lc1965

Anyone interested in meeting for a cup of coffee? Lemme know!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Anybody meeting up on this weekend ???  We are going to be lounging for a whole week! And would love to share notes!


WDW April 2005
WDW Jan.  2005
WDW Halloween 2004
WDW March 2003
WDW June 2002


----------



## jmd00ley

We will be at Disney from May 29-June 2, 2006 if anyone is interested in dining together.  Right now we have priority seating for Chef Mickey and Victoria & Alberts.


----------



## martinp13

Is this thread's first post going to be updated for 2006, etc?


----------



## dahuffy

We'll be sailing Sept.2-9,2006,Eastern Caribbean on the Magic.  Would love to have dinner at Palo more than 1 time.  We would like to share our reservation with another couple,if they will do so in kind. Also,we plan on taking in the Palo Brunch and would be interested in sharing that ressie with someone too!


----------



## danj

MARCH 17th- March 20th


----------



## bpmorley

Me and the Wife will be at WLV may 22-30.


----------



## ppiew

Date not final yet, but do plan on the Food & Wine thing this fall.


----------



## dsanner106

aug 6-13 for me


----------



## DisneydaveCT

November 22-27 is when I will be visiting WDW as a solo.


----------



## Poohbear123




----------



## HACAM

Will be at CSR September 16-20!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I will be at SSR during this trip, spending much of my time golfing, but would enjoy meeting up with a Dis'er for a bite to eat later in the day.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I'll be with a group at All Star Movies (possibly POP) August 28- Sept 3 (2007)
   Let me know.


----------



## bpmorley

We'll be down there 12-6 to 12-14.  Anyone else?


----------



## KAPO GIRL

you might want to update this one a bit![/F ONT]


----------



## ANTSS2001

have a BBQ with us on April 15th at SSR


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## PennConn

I'll be at WDW solo December 8 - December 16


----------



## bpmorley

June 9-12 &
December 6-14


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> We'll be down there 12-6 to 12-14.  Anyone else?



theres a few on the link on my siggie who are planning solo trippie for the 10th of December onward.. def'ly  match!!!


----------



## maryt01

we will be at pop dec 9th - 14th. mvmcp on dec 11th


----------



## bpmorley

maryt01 said:


> we will be at pop dec 9th - 14th. mvmcp on dec 11th



We'll be at the same mvmcp.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

bpmorley said:


> We'll be down there 12-6 to 12-14.  Anyone else?



I'll be there December 4-15.  Glad to meet up with people for meals and/or activities!  Check out the thread ANTSS2001 mentioned!  Planning is underway for various get-togethers.

Daisy


----------



## englishrose47

Feb 1st thru 8th anyone???


----------



## bpmorley

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I'll be there December 4-15.  Glad to meet up with people for meals and/or activities!  Check out the thread ANTSS2001 mentioned!  Planning is underway for various get-togethers.
> 
> Daisy



I will do that.  Just got back from a 4 day trip.


----------



## PennConn

bpmorley and maryt01 -

I'll be at Pop Century Dec 8 - Dec 16

Be sure to check out our thread - There's now a an entire December group, and we will be having some fabulous meals together (most of us are on the Disney Dining Plan) - we would love to have you join us!


----------



## jrmwmo

bpmorley said:


> We'll be down there 12-6 to 12-14.  Anyone else?


DH and I will be at POR on 12/10-12/14.


----------



## bpmorley

jrmwmo said:


> DH and I will be at POR on 12/10-12/14.



We'll be at SSR, just a boat ride away.


----------



## SHAYMARAYSMOM

hi dh and I will be there 10/20-10/26. let me know if anyone wants to meet


----------



## jrmwmo

I have made most of my ADRs for our trip on 12/10-12/14  (too short for my tastes, but, ya gotta do what ya gotta do):
Monday 12/10 Contemporary Resort California Grill @ 8pm (to watch the fireworks from there!)
Wednesday 12/12 MK Liberty Tree Tavern @ 4pm
Friday 12/14 Polynesian Resort: Ohana Best Friends Breakfast @ 10:50 am

Going to do the Candlelight Processional Package with Le Cellier, havn't decided yet on dyas/times.

Anybody else?


----------



## Redbudlover

12/19 - 26/2007 Solo at AK. Anyone going to be there then?


----------



## pigfishinn

Me (46) dh (58) and my dd (23) will be at POP starting Dec. 23 leaving on Jan 1. If any of you solos want to join us for a meal during that time so you don't have to eat alone, just let me know. We have our advanced DDP reservations but I think we should be able to add to it. We are really friendly and always willing to meet others. 
Becky/Dan/Aimee  -  We are from St. Louis, MO

In May dd went to Disney Hong Kong solo. She said people were great. So when we talked about someone possibly joining us for a meal - she was excited (as are we).

I am sure we could add at least 1 person to all reservations cause I know the tables aren't set for 3.  I have never seen a table for 3 (but that is all we have).  So - if anyone wants to join us, let me know and I can add you.

12/23 - dinner - San Angel - Epcot
12/24 - lunch - Sci-Fi - MGM
12/25 - dinner - Liberty Tree - MK (one space taken)
12/26 - dinner - Boma - AK Lodge
12/27 - dinner - Teppekani - Epcot
12/28 - dinner - Ohana - Polynesian
12/29 - early dinner - Mama Melrose - MGM (6:30 pm - Fantasmic show)
12/30 - lunch - Crystal Palace - MK
12/31 - dinner - Le Cellier - Epcot


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Hello,,,I'd be glad to join you for dinner on 12/25 at MK if thats ok? Let me know.... Danny  ºOº


----------



## pigfishinn

Danny - I sent you a private message so we would get some details worked out.    I did call this morning and add you to our reservation.


----------



## ANTSS2001

solo travelers... from 12-8 onwards... check this out
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979


----------



## DaisyDuck001

ANTSS2001 said:


> solo travelers... from 12-8 onwards... check this out
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979



Hi December 2007 Travelers,

How about if we make that from 12/4 onwards?  I'm there 12/4-12/15, and in that thread I've posted my schedule, including small group dining for solo travelers, and other small group activities.  I still have openings in most of the meal reservations, so let me know if you would like me to save you any of the available spots.  (Couples are also welcome, at any meals where I have at least two spots left).

Daisy


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hi if you are a single lady and goin to be at disney world from sept 22nd though october or anytime during that time frame write back soon and let me know if you wanna meetup look forward to hearing from you


----------



## bpmorley

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hi if you are a single lady and goin to be at disney world from sept 22nd though october or anytime during that time frame write back soon and let me know if you wanna meetup look forward to hearing from you



Maybe DIS should have personal ads


----------



## SuperDave

Anyone still using this thread?  Hasn't been used since last August, but is a good way for solos to meet up for a meal.  May need to update the Dining Central monthly links.  I would consider using this method to meet for a meal if it was updated.  If not is there another thread in the Adults/Solo travelers to do this?  Am a single male and will be in Disney from end of Feb to early March for a week. Have a few ADRs in good restaurants at Disney as a solo and would like company for one or more of them.  May be male or female.


----------



## PennConn

SuperDave said:


> Anyone still using this thread?  Hasn't been used since last August, but is a good way for solos to meet up for a meal.  May need to update the Dining Central monthly links.  I would consider using this method to meet for a meal if it was updated.  If not is there another thread in the Adults/Solo travelers to do this?  Am a single male and will be in Disney from end of Feb to early March for a week. Have a few ADRs in good restaurants at Disney as a solo and would like company for one or more of them.  May be male or female.



Hi Dave

You're best bet is probably to start a NEW Thread in Adults/Solo with your dates in the Title.


----------



## bpmorley

PennConn said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> You're best bet is probably to start a NEW Thread in Adults/Solo with your dates in the Title.



We're not going back til the end of May.  I planned on using this site soon to look for people to hang out with


----------



## ANTSS2001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi December 2007 Travelers,
> 
> How about if we make that from 12/4 onwards?  I'm there 12/4-12/15, and in that thread I've posted my schedule, including small group dining for solo travelers, and other small group activities.  I still have openings in most of the meal reservations, so let me know if you would like me to save you any of the available spots.  (Couples are also welcome, at any meals where I have at least two spots left).
> 
> Daisy



Daisy... when are your dates.. I missed it.. I was MIA for awhile on that thread... we have a good size December list but so far the major planning is for the upcmong Sept.  hope to see you at the flipsdie!!!


----------



## J&J

would like to meet someone to sgare a meal.


----------



## Disneydonnam

We will be at BWV 9/10-9/14 and then again 12/6-12/13


----------



## NOrleansTink

We would love to meet to share lunch or breakfast with any other enthusiastic Disney couples. Not spending a lot of time in the parks, more just seeing all the other Christmas sights (especially the Gingerbread Houses)!


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

Hi all

I'll be leaving soon (6 1/2 days) for WDW and would like to find someone to share one very special meal with me at the California Grill (? - the nice restaurant on the top of the Contemporary resort).  This dinner is for Saturday, Oct 18 at 8 p.m.  Please let me know ASAP if your interested.

Rona


----------



## Bill Brown

Contact ANTSS2001 to join DISers for lunch at the Yak & Yeti, 1:30 p.m., 9 December 2008.  ANTSS2001 made ressies for 8 and last I read, 4 were still available.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I will send Timmy an email.  I think I signed up for this lunch for 2.  If seats are still available would love to have lunch with you.


----------



## Bill Brown

DISers staying at the POP are invited to join up for breakfast, 7:30 a.m., 11 December 2008.  No ressies required.  Just look for a group of DISers at a table.  I'll be wearing my Brasil green and yellow t-shirt in the photo.

FYI - That afternoon, several Mousefest folks are meeting up for MVMCP at Columbia Harbour House (upstairs), 4:30 p.m.  Just show up.


----------



## Anna77

I'm going May 11-20 2009 staying at All Star Movies. I'm on the Disney Dining plan and have so far only been able to book Chef Mickey's for Dinner. I will get to make the rest of my ADR's next month.


                                                   Anna


----------



## kesharn81

good meal with wonderful tea coffee

thanks............


----------



## Bill Brown

Hope too many chairs won't get tossed in the scuffle to secure a table.  It's been pretty busy each morning for the past couple days.


Bill Brown said:


> DISers staying at the POP are invited to join up for breakfast, 7:30 a.m., 11 December 2008.  No ressies required.  Just look for a group of DISers at a table.  I'll be wearing my Brasil green and yellow t-shirt in the photo.
> 
> FYI - That afternoon, several Mousefest folks are meeting up for MVMCP at Columbia Harbour House (upstairs), 4:30 p.m.  Just show up.


----------



## Bill Brown

Bill Brown said:


> Hope too many chairs won't get tossed in the scuffle to secure a table.  It's been pretty busy each morning for the past couple days.


Well, no other DISers showed.  I don't want to sound too petty or vindictive, but today expect periodic torrential downpours and thunderstorms.  So there!  Actually, I hope everyone enjoys a wonderful Disney day, just carry your rain gear.  I'm still going to attend MVMCP, tonight.


----------



## 1ST time at DW

Hubby and I No Grandkids,No bosses(cept me)from PA Seeya there


----------



## Lorenski

I will be at the world MAy 15th. thru May 22nd. Love to meet up if anyone would like.


----------



## bpmorley

We will be @ SSR May 29 to June 1.  No parks this weekend, we'll be relaxing after a Bahama cruise.  If anyone is @ SSR or wants to come over, I'm usually @ one of the BBQ pits in the afternoon.  Come on over have a beer, have a burger.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> We will be @ SSR May 29 to June 1.  No parks this weekend, we'll be relaxing after a Bahama cruise.  If anyone is @ SSR or wants to come over, I'm usually @ one of the BBQ pits in the afternoon.  Come on over have a beer, have a burger.



now why cant you do that on June 6th when I am there


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> now why cant you do that on June 6th when I am there



Sorry If I didn't have to go back to work I would hook you up.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bpmorley said:


> Sorry If I didn't have to go back to work I would hook you up.



maybe in Dec then


----------



## bpmorley

ANTSS2001 said:


> maybe in Dec then



Cool.  I hope they have BBQ's at both THV & BLT.


----------



## taswira

*Friday, JUNE 26, 2009:* I will be solo at *The Garden Grill* (character dining - Mickey, Chip 'n' Dale & Pluto) at *EPCOT* at 5:30 pm, but my res is for 2 adults. If anyone here will be solo at Epcot that day and would like to join me for dinner (separate checks), please send me a private message or post here. Need to know as soon as possible.


----------



## J&J

share breasfast or lunch or maybe the tea at the GF.
please pm


----------



## pixiepoint

I will be in WDW 13- 18 by myself and would be interested in having a meal with another person. I am not sure how this board works as it is the first one I have ever been on so I hope I am using it correctly.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Sept 20- Lib tree tavern around 7pm dinner who wants to join me?
Sept 23rd - Biegarten 655 Pm Who wants to join me?
Sept 24th -Ohana 740Pm Who wants to join me?
Sept 25th -Lecell 740PM Who wants to join me?
So now its ur turn to reply


----------



## singleguy1971

i would love to have dinner with you but i fly in on the 18th and you will be leaving sorry. sorry this message is for pixiepoint


----------



## MrGLWatson

Travelling with my sister from 29th August until 12th September.
So far have booked Hoop Dee Doo on 2nd September (5pm) and Keys to the Kingdom tour at 5th September at 09:30.
Anyone else doing those?

Not booked any other ADR's yet, but we would love to meet up with other Disney fans.

Gary


----------



## DFD

Lunch at Y&Y on Oct 4th at 1:30PM if anybody is interested... can accomodate upto 10 sits


----------



## cbg1027

My grandmother and I will be staying at POP from Oct 30 - Nov 3. If anyone (staying at POP or other places) would like to do a POP food court dinner on Oct 30 or Nov 1, or early breakfast on Oct 31, Nov 1, or Nov 2 - let me know!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Have reservations at the Rose & Crown for 7:55pm next Friday, October 9.  Have 3 seats available for anyone who would like to join.  Should make viewing Illuminations easy as I have been told you can go out to balcony at watch. 

PM me if you'd like to join.


----------



## Bill Brown

Contemplating returning to the world to celebrate December 2010.  However, the main detractor experienced in December 2008 was the need to make dining reservations months in advance.  Is that still the case these days?  That hassle was enough to put me off visiting WDW anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## DFD

any updates...


----------



## Bill Brown

Decided to do DLR again this December (2010).


----------



## DFD

Bill Brown said:


> Decided to do DLR again this December (2010).



Bill!


----------



## Bill Brown

PM if you'd care to meetup up for lunch at the Blue Bayou, 13-16 December 2010, 11:30 a.m.


----------



## heathriel

If anyone has Chef's Table (not the side room) at Victoria and Albert's anytime between now and November 14th and wouldn't mind 2 extra visitors, I'd be your best friend forever 

I've been calling every day for months - I was on the phone with them 180 days out, every day for the full 35 days of our trip, and got nothing but waitlisted


----------



## cityofweasels

Anybody interested in teaming up for one of the Food & Wine Festival Signature Dinners or other events? I've particularly got my eye on:

Jens Dahlmann's beer dinner (Nov. 3)
The vertical wine tasting  (Nov. 5)
The Bocuse dinner (Nov. 7)

But I could easily be talked into something else as well/instead, on any of the weekends (except probably not the Cat Cora dinners, I'm still upset about the loss of Spoodles.  ) 

Sound fun to anyone? Drop me a PM.


----------



## Laurabearz

Just curious why this is a sticky when the OP hasnt been updated since 2005 and it gets one post a year?


----------



## DFD

La  Hacienda for dinner we have few seats open !


----------



## bpmorley

This is a slow thread.  Anyway, anyone want to get together Nov 29 - Dec 8, 2011?


----------



## IndianaMouse

I will be there December 5th-9th.  6th-Hollywood Studios  7th- Magic Kindom  8th-Epcot.  Solo trip for my Birthday and Christmas all in one!   Can't wait!


----------



## Stretcharmz

Laurabearz said:


> Just curious why this is a sticky when the OP hasnt been updated since 2005 and it gets one post a year?



Im so new I dont even know what a sticky is? Dont they close out threads if their not active?


----------



## The Hodge

Monday night, Dec 5, I'll have a couple hours to kill at the Orlando Airport when my friend goes home at 6:00pm, I don't fly out until 8:30pm


----------



## DFD

IndianaMouse said:


> I will be there December 5th-9th.  6th-Hollywood Studios  7th- Magic Kindom  8th-Epcot.  Solo trip for my Birthday and Christmas all in one!   Can't wait!



going to miss u by a day!


----------



## Kakikomori

Going to be at WDW Jan 8-Jan 14 if anyone wants to make my solo ADRs duos.


----------



## BiltmoreConcierge

Here is my solo ADR's if somebody wants to join me.

Jan 30th Afternoon Tea at GF - 2:10 PM

Jan 31st - Yatchsman Steakhouse 7:15 PM

Feb 1st - Citrico's 5:45 PM


----------



## Disney Freak Numero Uno

I have an ADR for tea at the grand Floridian on 4/30 . If there are any ladies out there who would like to join me, please post.
Also, I am available for dinner on 4/29, 4/30, and 5/1


----------



## erincon23

Just made plans to go by myself 6/1-6/4 -- would love to meet any other women who will be down there those dates! I have no ADRs (and not sure I plan to make any), so I'm pretty open. Tentatively, I think I'll be in MK on Friday, 6/1, Epcot on Sat., 6/2, HS Sunday 6/3, and maybe back to Epcot that day.


----------



## CreativeDreamer

In the world August 9 and 10 if anyone wants to meet for a meal.


----------



## charliebrown

ill be at WDW from 15-21.
anyone want to meet up?


----------



## plutojen26

I'm going to WDW by myself Oct 27-30....will anyone be around and want to meet up and say hi?  I'm usually with my entire family, but with baby #2 on the way, hubby decided I should have my own getaway.


----------



## ariellover3

Im going to the candlelight processional and mickeys Christmas party on dec 11. Let me know if anyone else is gonna be around and by themselves


----------



## katt789

Figured I'd drop in here and say that I'll be in the World the 24-28th of Nov, and have some ADR's (Yak and Yeti and Le Cellier) that I booked for 2 if anyone maybe wants to join??


----------



## DisneyDork1969

bpmorley said:


> This is a slow thread.  Anyway, anyone want to get together Nov 29 - Dec 8, 2011?



Just realized this was for 2011...LOL!!!


----------



## bpmorley

Ok well, this year we will be down Dec 5-14
Dec 5-9 THV
Dec 9-14 BLT


----------



## Peonyfan

katt789 said:


> Figured I'd drop in here and say that I'll be in the World the 24-28th of Nov, and have some ADR's (Yak and Yeti and Le Cellier) that I booked for 2 if anyone maybe wants to join??



I'll be there the same time (recouping from my crazy family after US Thanksgiving )!  When are the reservations for?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, planning a WDW visit in April 2013 and wondering if anyone may like to meet up for a meal?


----------



## pennyheart

I will be at WDW the end of Jan. if anyone wants to meet for coffee.


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

I'll be heading to WDW March 6-12, 2013 for my 43rd birthday.
Going solo without my DS 17...he doesn't want to miss school 

I'd love to meet up with some fellow WDW fans for a meal or coffee?

I've been to the World 6 times and have always wanted to splurge and try Victoria and Albert's, but not sure if I would be comfortable dining alone there.
Anyone ever dine alone there?

Anyway, would love to meet some fellow DIS folks for coffee, a meal or a new friend to pal around with in the World.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Michelle, that sounds like fun, and I would take you up on hanging around except I'll be there a month later, in April.


----------



## jba2

Hi Michelle,
I'll be there from the 10th to the 15th.  I'll meet up with you.
It's my first solo trip as well.  DH is working (and doesn't want to go)
and my kids can't/don't want to go.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, will any solos be visiting WDW during April 13-19?  Would anyone like to meet up for a meal?


----------



## spbink

MichelleWDWfan said:


> I'll be heading to WDW March 6-12, 2013 for my 43rd birthday.
> Going solo without my DS 17...he doesn't want to miss school
> 
> I'd love to meet up with some fellow WDW fans for a meal or coffee?
> 
> I've been to the World 6 times and have always wanted to splurge and try Victoria and Albert's, but not sure if I would be comfortable dining alone there.
> Anyone ever dine alone there?
> 
> Anyway, would love to meet some fellow DIS folks for coffee, a meal or a new friend to pal around with in the World.



Victoria and Albert's is AMAZING. Highly recommended! I've eaten there twice and loved every bite. Their staff is top notch - I don't think they'd make you feel uncomfortable dining there alone. But it will be a long meal (5 or 9 courses) so it might be worth trying to bring someone to talk to 

I'll overlap by a day at the end of your trip (arriving on the 11th), post back if you end up organizing that coffee


----------



## bpmorley

December 6-14, split stay between SSR & BLT.  always willing to BBQ by one of the pools


----------



## Skip H

Hi  I will be solo 3/6 - 3/18  I would love a rope drop pal mostly for MK Any day 3/7 -  3/10    but could meet in the park later in the day as well. 
Have to work 3/11-3/15   but I could do dinner or parks at or after 6pm then . 

I went solo last year and had fun but the lines and rides would be more fun with a buddy... I got bitten by the Disney bug so I can't wait to go back!

A meal would be cool too.. I am open to any Disney / DTD spot.

I met a guy from the Dis board last year for Hoop Dee Doo and it was a blast. 

Happy early B-Day MichelleWDWfan !

I'm 42,  down to earth,  and I enjoy low drama / nice people of all shapes sizes and ages. 



MichelleWDWfan said:


> I'll be heading to WDW March 6-12, 2013 for my 43rd birthday.
> Going solo without my DS 17...he doesn't want to miss school
> 
> I'd love to meet up with some fellow WDW fans for a meal or coffee?
> 
> I've been to the World 6 times and have always wanted to splurge and try Victoria and Albert's, but not sure if I would be comfortable dining alone there.
> Anyone ever dine alone there?
> 
> Anyway, would love to meet some fellow DIS folks for coffee, a meal or a new friend to pal around with in the World.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Wow, so many great people on here!  Just tough to find anyone who will be there at the same time.  I'm looking for anyone to meet up for a meal April 13 - 19.  Feel free to send me a PM if you'll be there during that range and may like to meet up.  Doing some character meals, theme park restaurants, and resort restaurants.


----------



## jba2

I'll be there from March 10-16 if anyone wants to meet up for coffee or a meal.


----------



## Dave McCullough

JBA-
Ill flying in late on the 14th - available the 15th and 16th - also planning drinking around the world at Epcot on the 15th during the night extra magic hours if you are up for joining in. And please send a note to let me know how bad the custom's lineup is at Pearson Airport when you left - I have an after work flight and with the cutbacks to US customs due the the sequester I am wondering how much extra time I might need more than the usual 1.5-2 hours.
Thanks in Advance.



jba2 said:


> I'll be there from March 10-16 if anyone wants to meet up for coffee or a meal.


----------



## Dave McCullough

Skip 
If you are staying on resort property, Im looking at drinking around the world at Epcot on the 15th. Also, I am planning on enjoying the patio at Raglan Road on the 16th - I am sure they have something special going on for St. Pats. You are most welcome to join another mid-40s guy for either (43 and too laid back for my own good).



Skip H said:


> Hi  I will be solo 3/6 - 3/18  I would love a rope drop pal mostly for MK Any day 3/7 -  3/10    but could meet in the park later in the day as well.
> Have to work 3/11-3/15   but I could do dinner or parks at or after 6pm then .
> 
> I went solo last year and had fun but the lines and rides would be more fun with a buddy... I got bitten by the Disney bug so I can't wait to go back!
> 
> A meal would be cool too.. I am open to any Disney / DTD spot.
> 
> I met a guy from the Dis board last year for Hoop Dee Doo and it was a blast.
> 
> Happy early B-Day MichelleWDWfan !
> 
> I'm 42,  down to earth,  and I enjoy low drama / nice people of all shapes sizes and ages.


----------



## Tammy296

April 11 - 17, 2013. Solo female, 40, from Maine -- I have the following reservations made if anyone is interested in joining me?

O Hana's        April 11, 2013 9:20pm 1TS
Chef De France  April 12, 2013 5:20pm 1Ts
Rainforest DTD	April 13, 2013   8:00pm 1TS
Liberty Tree Tavern April 14, 2013 11:55am 1TS
Cape May Cafe    April 14, 2013   5:45pm 1TS
Monsieur Paul	April 15, 2013   8:15pm 
Fulton's Crab Hse April 16, 2013 7:10pm 	

PM me if you're interested... 

Tammy


----------



## winthropf

May 9-14 solo trip, have the following ADRs if anyone wants to join.

5/9 12:45  Le Cellier
5/10 11:35 Sci-Fi
5/11 5:35 Sanaa
5/13 12:20 Teppan Edo


----------



## want2bminnie

Hi everyone!!

Although I am hoping to meet some people to dine with during my September trip, I realize that it may not be possible for all or any of my meals.
I was wondering if anyone had any favorite spots for solo dining...maybe places where it feels a little less awkward to be alone. I never feel uncomfortable eating breakfast alone, but lunch and dinner could be weird for me at some locations because of layout, atmosphere, etc.

This will be my first solo trip, so any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## HistoryChick

I'll be in WDW for the 24 hours on the 24th.  I have a lunch reservation at the Plaza for lunch on that day if anyone is looking for a break from the festivities. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Mikeypro

want2bminnie said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Although I am hoping to meet some people to dine with during my September trip, I realize that it may not be possible for all or any of my meals.
> I was wondering if anyone had any favorite spots for solo dining...maybe places where it feels a little less awkward to be alone. I never feel uncomfortable eating breakfast alone, but lunch and dinner could be weird for me at some locations because of layout, atmosphere, etc.
> 
> This will be my first solo trip, so any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


I am going solo from 9/4 thru 9/13.  This will be my 3rd solo trip and I had the same trepidations you had on my first one.  Dont worry about it.  I have eaten solo all over the place with no issues and a lot of fun. I normally go in Sep (cause it's my birthday) and take advantage of free dining.  Several times other folks have "adopted" me during the meal and invited me over to their table. I have met a lot of really nice people that way!


----------



## want2bminnie

Mikeypro said:


> I am going solo from 9/4 thru 9/13.  This will be my 3rd solo trip and I had the same trepidations you had on my first one.  Dont worry about it.  I have eaten solo all over the place with no issues and a lot of fun. I normally go in Sep (cause it's my birthday) and take advantage of free dining.  Several times other folks have "adopted" me during the meal and invited me over to their table. I have met a lot of really nice people that way!



Thanks Mikeypro!
I decided to go for it. I even booked a character breakfast at Chef Mickey's!!
I just have to remember that nobody cares if I am solo and most likely aren't even paying attention to me!! lol


----------



## Mikeypro

want2bminnie said:


> Thanks Mikeypro!
> I decided to go for it. I even booked a character breakfast at Chef Mickey's!!
> I just have to remember that nobody cares if I am solo and most likely aren't even paying attention to me!! lol



You're going to have a blast.  Only character meal I booked was Crystal Palace on the 10th (MNSSHP night).


----------



## IrisBabel

I will be traveling to Disney solo and would love to meet new people for a meal or maybe even the entire day. I haven't booked anything, but I doubt if I would still be on time?!


----------



## Mikeypro

9/4 MK - Ohana
9/5 Epcot - Biergarten
9/6 AK - Boma
9/7 MK - Trails End
9/8 HS - Cape May Clam Bake
9/9 Epcot - Chefs de France
9/10 MK - MNSSHP - Crystal Palace
9/11 HS/Epcot - Rose and Crown
9/12 AK - Ragland Road
9/13 MK/Epcot - Biergarten

Also going to Universal on the 9/1 and 9/2 - this is my 60th Birthday celebration, and I'm going solo. Love to meet up with some other fun loving Dis'ers - Will no doubt drink around the world a couple of times - certainly on the 5th.
__________________


----------



## katt789

want2bminnie said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Although I am hoping to meet some people to dine with during my September trip, I realize that it may not be possible for all or any of my meals.
> I was wondering if anyone had any favorite spots for solo dining...maybe places where it feels a little less awkward to be alone. I never feel uncomfortable eating breakfast alone, but lunch and dinner could be weird for me at some locations because of layout, atmosphere, etc.
> 
> This will be my first solo trip, so any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!! What are your dates?! I had a person drop out of our trip  so all our adrs are for 4 when there's 3 of us! You'd be more than welcome to join in youre there the 11-19th!!


----------



## katt789

If anyone's interested I am going down to Disney area June 19-20th, lookin for someone to do a late lunch with on the 19th, probably at Boma??


----------



## It'sWDW4me

I'll be on my first WDW solo trip next month - 7/17-7/23.   I'd love to meet up with a fellow DIS'er for lunch or dinner or even to catch a ride or two any day from the 18th through 22nd.


----------



## key2ursoul

IrisBabel said:


> I will be traveling to Disney solo and would love to meet new people for a meal or maybe even the entire day. I haven't booked anything, but I doubt if I would still be on time?!



I'll be at WDW on Feb 21-24, and would love to meet up for a meal or park time if anyone else is there then. I'll be doing the Princess Half Marathon, so if anyone is also running that, double bonus


----------



## DelftBlue

I'll be in Disney 11/14-11/17. Would love to get a meal with someone or a drink. Bonus happy points if it's an Epcot restaurant.


----------



## J&J

Wish I was going then would join you for a nice meal at ecpot. Ecpot favor park.
Hope to be there at beginning of dec. would you be back then?

Which is your favor their?


----------



## DelftBlue

J&J said:


> Wish I was going then would join you for a nice meal at ecpot. Ecpot favor park.
> Hope to be there at beginning of dec. would you be back then?
> 
> Which is your favor their?



Sadly, no. This is my last trip to Disney for a while. I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't return unless I was going with someone. It's tough love time.

Epcot is also my favorite. I haven't eaten at any of the Epcot restaurants as I am uncomfortable with dining alone with table service. I'd love to try Le Cellier or Tutto Italia.


----------



## J&J

I will not dine alone so do room service or take out.
Love chef de France 
Not into Mexico food but once went there very difference very dark. 
Rose and crown can't beat as the best spot to watch the fireworks.
Love ecpot wish I was there now.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DelftBlue said:


> Sadly, no. This is my last trip to Disney for a while. I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't return unless I was going with someone. It's tough love time.  Epcot is also my favorite. I haven't eaten at any of the Epcot restaurants as I am uncomfortable with dining alone with table service. I'd love to try Le Cellier or Tutto Italia.



You shouldn't do that!! If you love Disney go! Why wait until someone goes with you? Friends or family might not have the money to go for a while and if your waiting on finding a SO who loves it they might HATE Disney and refuse to go


----------



## DelftBlue

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> You shouldn't do that!! If you love Disney go! Why wait until someone goes with you? Friends or family might not have the money to go for a while and if your waiting on finding a SO who loves it they might HATE Disney and refuse to go



No, this is OK. I'm a workaholic and I allow my social anxiety to control me. I'm alone because of me. I'm taking Disney away so I can associate pain with not trying to change my life. It's already working, since this might be my last trip, I made reservations to dine alone at the two places I really wanted to go.


----------



## Miked0292

I have 2 upcoming trips to WDW, one is 12/23-12-27, With it being a holidays i understand some/most have family to enjoy the day with but the 24th I do not have a dining reservation anywhere and instead of fighting for food in the stone harbor club at the BC, wouldnt mind going out to one of the parks for a quick service or even a sit down place.

Then 2/4 - 2/7 i will be there for my birthday , which is really the 5th but the 4th wouldnt mind going out before hand to a quick service place. if anyone is interested shoot me a message and we could figure something out


----------



## absolut_mandy

Hi Folks,

Somehow I just scored a reservation for Be Our Guest for January 5 at 9:10pm for 4 people.  The only thing, it is only my sister and I so we have a couple extra seats.

We thought that we would pass on the pixie dust and bump up our Disney karma and see if anyone interested in joining us?  We are normal Disney lovers (late 30s), just looking for a great meal, great conversation and, of course, great wine with some fellow DISers!

Mandy


----------



## Figamento

I'm looking to meet up with some other weirdos, who love Disney parks, around March 19-23. Not looking for a date.    Just a married solo traveler interested in making new friends! Meeting a small group of like-minded weirdos over a meal would be fun. PM me if interested. Would like to stay on property. If you like Figment and Horizons, you get twenty bonus points. All ages, genders, and nationalities welcome; I'm an equal opportunity diner.


----------



## J&J

What a shame I am also a weirdo love Disney and figment a must.
But I think like the old figment better. Must go here every time in Disney.

But will be in Disney March 11-16 sorry will you.


----------



## Figamento

Sorry to just miss you...have fun on your trip!


----------



## disneyhearted

Anyone there March 28-April 4th? I have 8 table diners and no one to eat with, so I might get bored at some point. I would absolutely love company for some of them.


----------



## Lantian

Hi everyone! I've got a few dining reservations for two, if anyone is interested in joining me? I'll be in the parks May 5 - 15. Let me know!


----------



## Lantian

I should probably mention that one is Akershus, one is 1900 park faire, and one is dine with an imagineer. =D


----------



## SEAlla

Hi all 

I will be there solo from October 23-28. I already have lunch plans on the 24th but if anyone is looking for a dining companion anytime during those dates, let me know, I'd love to join you.

(I should note that I am leaving on the 28th so that day would be out for anything in the parks.)


----------



## J&J

Would another Disney nut like to say hello


----------



## nealfreakinporter

SEAlla said:


> Hi all
> 
> I will be there solo from October 23-28. I already have lunch plans on the 24th but if anyone is looking for a dining companion anytime during those dates, let me know, I'd love to join you.
> 
> (I should note that I am leaving on the 28th so that day would be out for anything in the parks.)



A fellow NoVA Disboarder!!!!!  The DW and I were there last year same time, and weather was AWESOME!  Make sure to hit up MNSSHP!!!!


----------



## SEAlla

nealfreakinporter said:


> A fellow NoVA Disboarder!!!!!



Hello neighbor  it's nice to see a local on here. I am beginning to believe we are the only ones from our area on these boards.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Everyone, I'll be there Oct. 22 - Nov. 2 and have plans already during much of that time, to meet up with a friend, and some new friends from the Dis!  But I'm still looking for folks who might like to meet up for any of these meals or activities --

Oct. 22 -  late dinner at Captain's Grille
Oct. 22 - listen to (loud) music at Jellyrolls (late evening)
Oct. 27 - lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern
Oct. 27  - dinner at Kona Café
Oct. 28 - breakfast at Kona Café
Oct. 28 - campfire sing-along at Fort Wilderness
Oct. 28 - late dinner at Artist's Point
Oct. 31 - Yehaa Bob show (evening)
Nov. 1 - lunch at 50's Prime Time Café
Nov. 1 -  dinner at T-Rex
Nov. 1 - watch Irish tap dancing at Raglan Road (evening)

Already have ADRs and could look into adding people.  If you might be able to meet up for one of these, you're welcome to send me a PM.  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## D73

Booked for Late show of Hoop Dee Doo on July 18th.  Always fun!  Interested in joining me?  I have had success with merging reservations in the past with another DISer so it can me down with each of us booking our own.

HOOP DEE DOO!!!


----------



## CantSwim63

Hi, anyone up for a lunch or dinner eating/drinking "around the world" at the F&W booths either on October 23 or 24?

Or if I read the schedule right, catching Smash Mouth on the 22nd?

Let me know if you are interested.

Cheers!

RR


----------



## bpmorley

if anyone is down at those times let me know


----------



## TOONager

I'll be in WDW during Labor Day weekend and planning on winging it on dining, want to keep it random and have a pleasant surprise instead of trying to book everything, if anyone wants to join this solo guy on an adventure you're more than welcome to!


----------



## Cryss

Hi,
 I am going solo, which I have never done before. 
 I love the food at WDW! I would love company. 

I am probably going to the food & wine festival Friday and hanging out at the resorts the rest of the time. I love Bomas, Ohanas, and California Grill. open to new places!


----------



## Madmother

My first solo trip - May 9 to 17th 2015.  My Mother's day gift to myself


----------



## unbeknownst

Anyone going to MNSSHP on Sept. 26 and want to join me for the Villians Soiree? I paid for two tickets and they told me it'd be easy to bump it down to one person later... apparently not true.  I'm not too worried about it, but since I've already paid for it - I kind of hate for the other spot to go to waste.

I'd prefer another female solo traveler. If you want to pay me back for it, great - but if not I'm not really worried about it. You just need to be OK with the fact that I'm going to keep all the extra stuff if you don't (both cups, etc.)


----------



## bpmorley

unbeknownst said:


> Anyone going to MNSSHP on Sept. 26 and want to join me for the Villians Soiree? I paid for two tickets and they told me it'd be easy to bump it down to one person later... apparently not true.  I'm not too worried about it, but since I've already paid for it - I kind of hate for the other spot to go to waste.
> 
> I'd prefer another female solo traveler. If you want to pay me back for it, great - but if not I'm not really worried about it. You just need to be OK with the fact that I'm going to keep all the extra stuff if you don't (both cups, etc.)



Darn, wish i was there, would have taken that offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## Suzyq007

I have a candlelight processional dinner reservation at chef de France on 12/1 at 2 pm for the 5 pm show if anyone would like to join me!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I still have a few ADR's for sat at MK , 
lunch 12:45 Liberty Tree
? at 3:15 Plaza...place to rest and maybe have a banana split
Dinner at 8:45 again at the Plaza, hoping they are running late so I could of had a place to sit for the fireworks.
My friend canceled on me so I was looking for someone to join me before I cancel these....


----------



## CapnJack0506

S


----------



## bpmorley

just putting this out there.  We land on thanksgiving around 230 ad are planning on going right to the Ale house to catch the eagles/cowboys game.  anyone wanna join us?


----------



## scotth1224

Taking a solo trip 1/31/2015 thru 2/7/2015
Any sweet ladies wanna join me for a meal or 
a roam around the park?
I am a nice young 40.....
Hope to meet someone for a fun week!


----------



## Tink03477

Madmother said:


> My first solo trip - May 9 to 17th 2015.  My Mother's day gift to myself


I'll be there from May 14-20th. Where are you staying?


----------



## Madmother

@ POP . And you?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hello 32m from NJ going on my second solo trip either late Sept  or early Oct.  Doing Disney Dining Plan so Im going to dine solo for Table Service Meals.  If some Disney Princess wanted to get a quick service lunch, snack, or drink let me know.  Can leave a message here or send private message.  Ty for your time.


----------



## Tink03477

Beach Club.


----------



## ECfan

Madmother said:


> My first solo trip - May 9 to 17th 2015.  My Mother's day gift to myself



Nice gift to yourself! I'll be down there May 9-13 solo for the most part. No firm plans right now. I'm always up for a meal or drink with company.


----------



## Dmluecke

I will be at Disney on June 9 and have an early dinner at Turf Club if anyone else wants to check out Saratoga Springs.


----------



## nalabell

Going solo June 16th-21st

16th-DTD Dinner and drinks TBD
17th- Seaworld. Then DTD? Maybe Trader Sam's? Boardwalk? 
18th-HS Breakfast and hop to Epcot for world showcase lunch and dinner TBD and illuminations
19th-MK Breakfast lunch and dinner TBD
20th-AK Breakfast lunch and dinner TBD. Hop to another park? DTD? Trader Sam's?

All my breakfast adr are for 8:05, before parks open. Like to hit the rides asap then relax and use fastpass later in the day. As you can see I keep a lot open so I can always go where the fun is.


----------



## LK4Bama

I have a 9:20 pm reservation for Ohana on 7/20 and 11:45 am reservation for 1900 PF on 7/21 if anyone would like to join.


----------



## MeridAriel

Will be in town with some friends in early November (9-16) in case anyone would like to make new friends


----------



## RedNoseMickey

I will be at the World from 24 August till 3 September. I would love to meet up for a meal or a coffee with some other Disney fans.


----------



## catmom46

RedNoseMickey said:


> I will be at the World from 24 August till 3 September. I would love to meet up for a meal or a coffee with some other Disney fans.



Hey there! I think I saw you on the "other" board yesterday, right?   Too bad our travel dates don't overlap (I'm there next month) - it would've been fun to meet up.


----------



## RedNoseMickey

catmom46 said:


> Hey there! I think I saw you on the "other" board yesterday, right?   Too bad our travel dates don't overlap (I'm there next month) - it would've been fun to meet up.


yes, I also visit the "other board" but was hoping to meet some more people on here that will be there at the same time as me. I don't have any Disney friends  so was hoping to make some on the boards.


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Oh, and very envious of your 12 day countdown Catmom! I am at day 57. 
Is it normal that I have a little countdown song? (I mostly sing it in the loo)


----------



## catmom46

RedNoseMickey said:


> yes, I also visit the "other board" but was hoping to meet some more people on here that will be there at the same time as me. I don't have any Disney friends  so was hoping to make some on the boards.



I know what you mean. I got really lucky for my trip, as I'm meeting up with 2 women found on this board! Have you checked out the Friends Seeking Travel Friends thread yet? Definitely keep trying - some people don't post until closer to their travel dates. Good luck and  to this board!


----------



## ondori

Staying at POP Oct. 26-30. I'm down to meet up and have a quick lunch or something.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

Dec 2-6th 
Lunch at holly wood and vine and dinner at planet Hollywood 
3rd I have early breakfast 1900 park fare then 3pm dinner at crystal palace
4th tusker house breakfast 
Boma dinner
5th
Kona cafe breakfast 
Garden grill dinner 
6th early breakfast a cinderellas castle 
I would love someone to hangout with


----------



## catmom46

skittlesfirehawk said:


> Dec 2-6th
> Lunch at holly wood and vine and dinner at planet Hollywood
> 3rd I have early breakfast 1900 park fare then 3pm dinner at crystal palace
> 4th tusker house breakfast
> Boma dinner
> 5th
> Kona cafe breakfast
> Garden grill dinner
> 6th early breakfast a cinderellas castle
> I would love someone to hangout with



I wish I were going again in December! I'll be eating at almost all the same places next month, except for Garden Grill.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

catmom46 said:


> I wish I were going again in December! I'll be eating at almost all the same places next month, except for Garden Grill.


Let me know how it goes


----------



## cinderellagirl2280

RedNoseMickey said:


> I will be at the World from 24 August till 3 September. I would love to meet up for a meal or a coffee with some other Disney fans.



You're always welcome to come and hang out at my campsite!  I'll arrive on August 30 and check out September 5


----------



## RedNoseMickey

I love the camp ground and would love to come and visit you. Do you not have any plans for parks etc?


----------



## aVASTGrl

I have an open spot for my BOG dinner that I was FINALLY able to get! 10/28 @7:55 

PM me if interested


----------



## clhcpaca

RedNoseMickey said:


> I will be at the World from 24 August till 3 September. I would love to meet up for a meal or a coffee with some other Disney fans.



I will be arriving early evening August 28th and staying till Sept 11th--staying at CSR


----------



## RedNoseMickey

clhcpaca said:


> I will be arriving early evening August 28th and staying till Sept 11th--staying at CSR


Great, would you like to meet up?


----------



## clhcpaca

RedNoseMickey said:


> Great, would you like to meet up?



Sounds good to me.  I will be using a scooter (arthritis--cannot walk for very long).  I have been procrastinating about making dinning and FP+ reservations; I think I have 4 days planned (one at each park).   But, I am very flexible in my planning.


----------



## RedNoseMickey

clhcpaca said:


> Sounds good to me.  I will be using a scooter (arthritis--cannot walk for very long).  I have been procrastinating about making dinning and FP+ reservations; I think I have 4 days planned (one at each park).   But, I am very flexible in my planning.


I have 2 ADR's but they are both before you arrive. Happy to schedule something if you have a favourite or bucket list restaurant.


----------



## clhcpaca

RedNoseMickey said:


> I have 2 ADR's but they are both before you arrive. Happy to schedule something if you have a favourite or bucket list restaurant.



I started a conversation with you.  My post here was too long.  In a nutshell, I have made plans for 8/31, 9/1 and 9/3.  You are welcome to come to any of them.  And, I talked about restaurants.


----------



## cinderellagirl2280

RedNoseMickey said:


> I love the camp ground and would love to come and visit you. Do you not have any plans for parks etc?


I'm in the parks almost everyday but I'm taking a day off on the Wednesday I think.


----------



## Mortlives

Why can't you delete a post?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going to be at WDW Sept 22-28 if any Princess wants to grab a QS, snack or drink let me know.  Im 32.  Will be there solo


----------



## J&J

Going to be in Disney sept. 4 anyone want to meet and hi?


----------



## Aussiedisneyfan84

I arrive on 29th, 31 and travelling solo also GoofysPal...
Miss u by a day


Goofy'sPal said:


> Going to be at WDW Sept 22-28 if any Princess wants to grab a QS, snack or drink let me know.  Im 32.  Will be there solo


----------



## mrsflynnrider

So excited to see this forum! Love the idea of grabbing a meal with a fellow Diser on a solo trip!


----------



## akidatheart

Going to WDW solo Sept 20-26


----------



## Anned279

Going to WDW October 13 until 20 if anyone be around that wants to grab a coffee or a meal, the more the merrier! I'm excited by these posts by the way! Great idea to hook up solo travellers!


----------



## Epcot82Guy

I'll be in Disneyland October 3-7.  Love to meet up with another Dis-er if anyone else is around!


----------



## Aussiedisneyfan84

I leave on the third  travelling solo otherwise would have loved someone to have a meal with while I was there. Have a great time!


----------



## megveg

Will be solo and in the parks Nov 29, Nov 30 and Dec 1. If you want to high five or something, let me know


----------



## gleap003

I will be ther from March 5-15 all my ADRs are for 2 just makes life easier so if anyone want to meet up for a dinner or a drink that would be cool


----------



## bpmorley

Dec 4-10 SSR
Dec 10-14 BLT


----------



## skibum3d

I'm at WDW now through Nov 24.  Anyone interested in meeting for coffee and/or a meal?


----------



## WalkMeHome

I'm going to be at WDW and looking for someone to hang out with at Disney Springs for the evening of December 8th...  (I'm a Nanny and that is my night off)


----------



## Ericaxo0528

I will be in Disney from Dec. 13-16 if anyone wants to catch a bite!


----------



## emhaile42

Ericaxo0528 said:


> I will be in Disney from Dec. 13-16 if anyone wants to catch a bite!



I'll be there the 16th! Not sure what my plans are yet though. I just booked today!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Anyone who will be there in April, who may like to join one of my dining reservations?  I'm there April 8-21, and have space at some meals for someone to join.


----------



## J&J

Wish I was June is our date any go


----------



## kbillyk2

[QUOTin the planning sta at gevright now for march 12-14  ="gleap003, post: 54760541, member: 456095"]I will be ther from March 5-15 all my ADRs are for 2 just makes life easier so if anyone want to meet up for a dinner or a drink that would be cool[/QUOTE]
I am in the planning stages for march 12-14. When I finalise my plans I would lve to meet up


----------



## intricatejewel

Anned279 said:


> Going to WDW October 13 until 20 if anyone be around that wants to grab a coffee or a meal, the more the merrier! I'm excited by these posts by the way! Great idea to hook up solo travellers!



I'll be there Oct 9-14 and the 13th just happens to be my birthday, so if our schedules coincide, maybe we can meet up for a quick drink or meal!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Greetings!

Will be at WDW October 28-November 8, 2016.


----------



## gleap003

kbillyk2 said:


> [QUOTin the planning sta at gevright now for march 12-14  ="gleap003, post: 54760541, member: 456095"]I will be ther from March 5-15 all my ADRs are for 2 just makes life easier so if anyone want to meet up for a dinner or a drink that would be cool


I am in the planning stages for march 12-14. When I finalise my plans I would lve to meet up[/QUOTE]
Three days will you even have time to eat


----------



## LIPeter

intricatejewel said:


> I'll be there Oct 9-14 and the 13th just happens to be my birthday, so if our schedules coincide, maybe we can meet up for a quick drink or meal!



I'll be there Oct 10th-15th.


----------



## precious pixie

This will be my first solo trip 7/10-7/15  (well - it's semi-solo as for some days I will be with my sister and her family)


----------



## LuciMarie

First solo Trip!
October 26th - November 2nd!


----------



## bpmorley

June 8-12 SSR
Oct 14-19 BCV
Nov 24-29 BLT
Nov 29-dec 8  SSR


----------



## precious pixie

Change of plans, I will now be there 6/27 - 7/1 if anyone else will be there those dates and interested in meeting up


----------



## megveg

*ill be solo Nov 11 - Nov 15th and want to hang out with people for Dapper Day *


----------



## Katherine Beddingfield

First solo trip! August 22nd-27th!


----------



## maverick61

First Solo trip 12/17 to 12/22


----------



## MchL

Solo over Christmas. Would love to eat at Ohana.


----------



## DivitGirl

I'm there 1-7 Jan 2017 if anyone wants to meet up for a meal at night


----------



## Jriv421

July 22-25. July 22 have an 8pm dinner at pioneer hall (hoop Dee do revue) if anyone's interested. Or another one of those nights


----------



## bpmorley

We're 2 adults looking for some drinking partners
BCV october 14-19
BLT Nov 24-29
SSR nov 29- dec 6


----------



## Jriv421

Going solo September 29-October 3. Would love to do Ohana or pioneer hall. Let me know DISers


----------



## suse66

Katherine Beddingfield said:


> First solo trip! August 22nd-27th!


I'm also doing my first solo trip this August! I'm there the 21-25th.


----------



## jascm

Katherine Beddingfield said:


> First solo trip! August 22nd-27th!


My third solo trip is 8/23-8/26. You'll have a blast, I love my solo trips! If you want a friend, I'd love to meet a fellow Disney fan!


----------



## damskipi13

Going solo Sep 11-19. Anybody else going then?


----------



## Drago02

damskipi13 said:


> Going solo Sep 11-19. Anybody else going then?


I'll be there from the 9/6-16


----------



## Alfredo68

First solo trip October 24-29, 2016!


----------



## Madhatter90

If anyone is around 1-11th Feb 17 ten I am up for meeting up and having a meal with others


----------



## JohndeV

I already posted in another thread but since this thread is specifically for dining I thought I'd post my ADRs here. Hope that is allowed.

I'll be solo for the 2nd time in WDW Oct 10-23. I'm 45 years young and a big kid at heart. Unfortunately I'm "suffering" from a wife that doesn't like Disney  I'm meeting a friend from Oct 12-16 but on the other days I would love to meet fellow DISers and make new friends. Age or gender are not important to me. If you would like to meet up to tour the parks, do some rides or have dinner together then please let me know. Although I'm not a local, I'm an annual passholder with a Tables in Wonderland card so you can profit from a 20% discount on food if we dine together. I made all my ADRs for two. I'm still solo for the meals below. Would anyone like to meet up for any of these?

Oct 10 - 05:05 PM - Jungle Navigation Co. Ltd. Skipper Canteen
Oct 11 - 04:45 PM - Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
Oct 17 - 08:05 AM - Kona Cafe (breakfast)
Oct 17 - 05:00 PM - The Wave
Oct 18 - 04:50 PM - 50's Prime Time Café
Oct 19 - 05:00 PM - The Plaza Restaurant
Oct 20 - 09:00 AM - The Wave (breakfast)
Oct 20 - 05:30 PM - Le Cellier Steakhouse
Oct 21 - 05:30 PM - Jiko The Cooking Place
Oct 22 - 08:00 AM - Boma Flavors of Africa (breakfast)
Oct 22 - 05:00 PM - Tiffins Waterfront Restaurant
Oct 23 - 07:30 AM - Chef Mickey's (breakfast)


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, you have a fantastic itinerary here!! I will be there for my birthday (october 18th) but not sure how long and definitely doing some Food and Wine while I am there but would love to catch a meal.  I haven't made any plans yet, but I will reach out to your inbox and see if we can grab a dinner sometime!! 



JohndeV said:


> I already posted in another thread but since this thread is specifically for dining I thought I'd post my ADRs here. Hope that is allowed.
> 
> I'll be solo for the 2nd time in WDW Oct 10-23. I'm 45 years young and a big kid at heart. Unfortunately I'm "suffering" from a wife that doesn't like Disney  I'm meeting a friend from Oct 12-16 but on the other days I would love to meet fellow DISers and make new friends. Age or gender are not important to me. If you would like to meet up to tour the parks, do some rides or have dinner together then please let me know. Although I'm not a local, I'm an annual passholder with a Tables in Wonderland card so you can profit from a 20% discount on food if we dine together. I made all my ADRs for two. I'm still solo for the meals below. Would anyone like to meet up for any of these?
> 
> Oct 10 - 12:00 PM - Be Our Guest (lunch)
> Oct 10 - 05:05 PM - Jungle Navigation Co. Ltd. Skipper Canteen
> Oct 11 - 04:45 PM - Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
> Oct 17 - 08:05 AM - Kona Cafe (breakfast)
> Oct 17 - 05:30 PM - The Wave
> Oct 18 - 04:50 PM - 50's Prime Time Café
> Oct 19 - 05:00 PM - The Plaza Restaurant
> Oct 20 - 09:00 AM - The Wave (breakfast)
> Oct 20 - 05:30 PM - Le Cellier Steakhouse
> Oct 21 - 05:30 PM - Jiko The Cooking Place
> Oct 22 - 08:00 AM - Boma Flavors of Africa (breakfast)
> Oct 22 - 05:00 PM - Tiffins Waterfront Restaurant
> Oct 23 - 07:30 AM - Chef Mickey's (breakfast)


----------



## JohndeV

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, you have a fantastic itinerary here!! I will be there for my birthday (october 18th) but not sure how long and definitely doing some Food and Wine while I am there but would love to catch a meal.  I haven't made any plans yet, but I will reach out to your inbox and see if we can grab a dinner sometime!!


It sure would be nice if we could meet and catch a meal  Great way to celebrate your birthday btw. Just drop me a PM whenever you are ready for it.


----------



## Jess616

Madhatter90 said:


> If anyone is around 1-11th Feb 17 ten I am up for meeting up and having a meal with others


What do you have in mind?  I'll be there Feb. 5 - 12.  I won't be solo, but I will probably have some time alone since I'm crashing my mom's business conference.  I haven't planned anything yet (all energy currently focused on my solo trip coming up in November) but I am going to take my mom to the spa and V&A on the 6th.  Other than that, I think it would be fun to meet up!  What are your plans?


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Ill be there solo Oct. 4-7..no ADRs (planning on taking full advantage of Food & Wine ) !! Also doing MNSSHP on Oct 6


----------



## dacypo

I would love to meet up for a meal.... I am there on Mon October 31 MK, Tue Nov 1 Epcot, and Wed Nov 2 Split between AK and Studios.  Sunday October 30th I'll be at Disney Springs for Dinner and would enjoy some company there as well.

At Epcot, it would be fun to be with a group going through the Wine/food pavilions...


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dacypo said:


> I would love to meet up for a meal.... I am there on Mon October 31 MK, Tue Nov 1 Epcot, and Wed Nov 2 Split between AK and Studios.  Sunday October 30th I'll be at Disney Springs for Dinner and would enjoy some company there as well.



Hi dacypo, I already have other plans for most of that time, but if it fits your schedule, we could meet for a late breakfast at Captain Cook's on October 31.


----------



## dacypo

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi dacypo, I already have other plans for most of that time, but if it fits your schedule, we could meet for a late breakfast at Captain Cook's on October 31.


I would have loved that but I have a commitment already for that morning. Drats!  Are you staying at the Polynesian? That's my favorite hotel. Because of business commitments I am staying offsite this time.  I will be in MK on that Monday


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dacypo said:


> I would have loved that but I have a commitment already for that morning. Drats!  Are you staying at the Polynesian? That's my favorite hotel. Because of business commitments I am staying offsite this time.  I will be in MK on that Monday


Hi, sorry that didn't work out.  Not staying at the Polynesian, but always wanted to try Captain Cook's.


----------



## dacypo

@DaisyDuck001  Thanks for thinking of me.  Let me know if you get an opening on the schedule.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dacypo said:


> @DaisyDuck001  Thanks for thinking of me.  Let me know if you get an opening on the schedule.


@dacypo

If you're around for lunch on Oct. 30, you could meet me at Liberty Tree.

Or, on Oct. 31 I'm meeting a few Dis'ers at The Wave for an early dinner.  Would you like to join us for that?


----------



## dacypo

@DaisyDuck001 hey the Wave at Contempo sounds like a great idea.  I've never eaten there. That would be tremendous!! Thanks for the invitation... yes, I'd love to join


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dacypo said:


> @DaisyDuck001 hey the Wave at Contempo sounds like a great idea.  I've never eaten there. That would be tremendous!! Thanks for the invitation... yes, I'd love to join


@dacypo That's great!  I've added you to the dining reservation.

I've enjoyed some breakfasts at The Wave, but this will be my first dinner there.  Looking forward to meeting you there.

Once you have posted a total of at least ten messages on the DisBoards, you will be able to receive and send private messages, and then I can send you more details.


----------



## dacypo

That is Excellent news. And thanks for the other information.  I wondered about that and the picture as well.


----------



## dacypo

Meal sharing time.  I have reservations at the 50's Prime Time Diner at  3:45 On Wednesday November 2nd.  I know it's early but it's all I could get this late in the trip planning. Let me know if you would like to join.  So far I am eating by myself.


----------



## NaughtyDog

Anyone going alone to Epcot on 10/17/16 to see Dennis De Young?


----------



## AdrianaR

hi everybody! I'm going solo for a few days in early December. I have a few ADRs, so if anyone wants to meet up and join me for dinner, I can add you to my reservation
Here's the list:

DEC 10TH - 5:30 PM YAK & YETI RESTAURANT
DEC 11TH - 6:30 PM BE OUR GUEST (THIS IS A MVMCP NIGHT)
DEC 12TH - 6:45 PM CHEF MICKEY'S
DEC 13TH - 11:00 AM 1900 PARK FARE (BREAKFAST)


----------



## Katelson

I am keen to meet anyone for a meal or drinks - I will be in Orlando from 12 November to 4 December.


----------



## Vintage Minnie

AdrianaR said:


> hi everybody! I'm going solo for a few days in early December. I have a few ADRs, so if anyone wants to meet up and join me for dinner, I can add you to my reservation
> Here's the list:
> 
> DEC 10TH - 5:30 PM YAK & YETI RESTAURANT
> DEC 11TH - 6:30 PM BE OUR GUEST (THIS IS A MVMCP NIGHT)
> DEC 12TH - 6:45 PM CHEF MICKEY'S
> DEC 13TH - 11:00 AM 1900 PARK FARE (BREAKFAST)




Would love to join you at BOG on 12/11


----------



## OmegaxWk

Interested in meeting someone for a meal or drinks. 26 year old male here. I'll be in orlando November 17th - 23rd :]


----------



## AdrianaR

Vintage Minnie said:


> Would love to join you at BOG on 12/11


ok! I added you to my reservation! remember that this is a MVMCP night, so you might need a party ticket (at least thats what the reservation says)


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

Just booked my holidays from 12/16 - 12/29, but because of late timing (ny boss :-( ) not many time slots for dining open. So if nevertheless someone want to meet with me (f, 31, EU) for a dinner, leave a note or message  Of course I really would like BOG for dinner (meeting the Beast <3 ), but with the actual time tables no availability (does it perhaps change with new opening hours??).

At the moment I have only booked 12/29 breakfast at Crystal Palace, 12/27 H&V (Fantasmic & Minnie's Seasonal Dine) and 12/21 (Le Cellier) for myself. But of course can adapt it.


----------



## Tini

Super last-minute, but I'll be at DisneyLAND tomorrow and maybe the day after that, and would be excited to meet up for a meal


----------



## beyondthevalley

I am an AP at Disneyland who is looking to meet some people who would like to try all the different DLR restaurants together..


----------



## LEsherick

Hi I will be at MK on November 14th and doing a Monorail Loop Tour and Disney Springs on the 15th open to dining but have a ADR for Kona Cafe on the 15 for lunch but I can change that/


----------



## Donald J Duck

I will be at Disneyworld on business from Dec 12-18.  Let me know if you care to join me for dinner any of those evenings.  I am a single male professional 49 years old. And yes I voted for The Donald .


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi Everyone,

During my solo trip March 1-11, 2017, would anyone like to meet for a meal?

Planned meals:

March 1: dinner at Boatwright's
March 2: late breakfast at Tusker House
March 3: late breakfast at Cape May Café, dinner at Boma
March 5: dinner at The Wave
March 6: late breakfast at 1900 Park Fare, dinner at Skipper Canteen
March 7: dinner at Captain's Grille
March 8: lunch at Whispering Canyon
March 9: late breakfast at Ravello
March 11: lunch at Kona Café

Feel free to send me a message for more info.


----------



## precious pixie

Hi all! I just booked a trip (my first solo trip!) for 11/26-11/29 and would love to get together with some folks for meals and/or drinks. I am a 33 yr old female from NYC


----------



## washcaps

precious pixie said:


> Hi all! I just booked a trip (my first solo trip!) for 11/26-11/29 and would love to get together with some folks for meals and/or drinks. I am a 33 yr old female from NYC



I ended up taking a last minute solo trip to Disney and just got here. Interested in meeting up at some point? 33 year old male from DC.


----------



## plutosbuddie

Hey guys!

   I will be in disney with my bestfriend staying at CSR!
Lets grab a drink or meet up! 33 Female 2x

3/1-3/7


----------



## katwisc

Going to be in MK on NYE. Have reservations for the dessert party. 34/f from Illinois.


----------



## Edcot

First ever trip, solo on 1/18/17-1/26/17!


----------



## Jim5150

First solo trip 1/22-1/28.  Anyone else?


----------



## Mar108

Hi! Annual Passholder here, and thinking of doing a trip the weekend of Feb. 11-12 for a singles weekend before Valentine's Day meetup. Anyone interested in hanging out at the Disney parks during that weekend? Can also just be for a drink or a meal.

31 y/o Female.


----------



## bpmorley

March 7-8  we'll be at SSR if anyone want to grab a drink


----------



## thats_so_pj

solo and going to try to drink around the world april 24 - may 7 2017. WOuld love some company


----------



## budcollector

i'll be there solo April 1-6


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Hi! 

I'm an AP and a local! If anyone would like to meet up when you're in town, please message me!

38 yo female 

Always looking to meet new people and would love to do BOG with someone!


----------



## Anned279

Hey Nikki, I'm coming to WDW for first time alone (eek!) between June 10 to 21.

Will be looking to meet some like minded Disney folk for time at the parks or for some food.

I really want to go to BOG too for breakfast lunch or dinner (whatever might Ben available!)

Let me know if you will be around between those dates.

Annie (from U.K.) 
xx




Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm an AP and a local! If anyone would like to meet up when you're in town, please message me!
> 
> 38 yo female
> 
> Always looking to meet new people and would love to do BOG with someone!


----------



## 2disneywego

Hi, 
First time for me doing this. I've always traveled to WDW with my DH. He passed in 2012, and I've done a few solo trips and some with family. 
I now live 25 minutes away and want to go more often.

Long winded, I know. I've done V&A a couple of times and LOVED it. Not something I want to do alone though. 

I've made an ADR for 2 at 5:45pm on October 12th. Would another solo Diser like to join me for dinner and hopefully fairly interesting conversation?


----------



## KC Mouse

Hey guys!  I am very excited to be coming to the 20th anniversary dis meet.  Is there anyone else going that would like to meet up as a group for dinner?  If anyone needs an extra for Ohana Im your man.  LOL  I would seriously enjoy meeting like minded Disers for a meal.


----------



## bavarian princess

Hi,
I am coming over from Germany between May 8 to May 17. It´ll be my second solo trip and I am already very excited. I cannot wait to hit the parks but also to go to a couple of my favorite (or maybe new favorite) restaurants. In case someone is around and would like to meet, feel free to message me.


----------



## YZFMoose

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm an AP and a local! If anyone would like to meet up when you're in town, please message me!
> 
> 38 yo female
> 
> Always looking to meet new people and would love to do BOG with someone!


What is a Bog?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

YZFMoose said:


> What is a Bog?


Be Our Guest (restaurant).


----------



## Balaji

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm an AP and a local! If anyone would like to meet up when you're in town, please message me!
> 
> 38 yo female
> 
> Always looking to meet new people and would love to do BOG with someone!



Hi Nikki, I am coming to Orlando for a conference next week and planning for a day at Disney. Looking at the Disney site and planning seems overwhelming. Will it be possible to meet on the 11th and help me out?


----------



## Balaji

bavarian princess said:


> Hi,
> I am coming over from Germany between May 8 to May 17. It´ll be my second solo trip and I am already very excited. I cannot wait to hit the parks but also to go to a couple of my favorite (or maybe new favorite) restaurants. In case someone is around and would like to meet, feel free to message me.



Hi, Can I tag with you on the 12th next week?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Balaji said:


> Hi Nikki, I am coming to Orlando for a conference next week and planning for a day at Disney. Looking at the Disney site and planning seems overwhelming. Will it be possible to meet on the 11th and help me out?



Please message me on here and we can figure it out!


----------



## kessie1107

I'm taking my first solo trip to Disney this Tuesday to Thursday. Please feel free to contact me if you're in town at the same time.


----------



## behindthegossip

Taking a solo trip May 18-21. Message me if you'd like to hang out!


----------



## WineTraveler

Going on a solo trip for Food & Wine, so I will mostly be eating at the festival but I picked up a couple of lunch ADRs.

September 24: Sanaa for 2 @ 1:30


Let me know if you want to meet up for lunch or just meet up.

Edited to remove Teppan Edo due to change of plans


----------



## Punkbar

damskipi13 said:


> Going solo Sep 11-19. Anybody else going then?



I'll be there! Going to the Halloween party?
Oh wait, sorry - didn't realize your post was from 2016!


----------



## brad813

WineTraveler said:


> Going on a solo trip for Food & Wine, so I will mostly be eating at the festival but I picked up a couple of lunch ADRs.
> 
> September 24: Sanaa for 2 @ 1:30
> September 27: Teppan Edo for 2 @ 1:50
> 
> Let me know if you want to meet up for either or just meet up.



I will be there those dates, will be doing Epcot and Hollywood Studios on September 26th due to the evening EMH at Epcot(Animal Kingdom and Magic Kingdom on the 27th).  I currently have an ADR for Sanaa for September 25th, but am open to changing the dates on that.  Was supposed to visit September 25th for dinner at the beginning of May, but cancelled due to being too tired.


----------



## brad813

If anyone is going to the Halloween Party on September 24th and needs an ADR(which are getting scarce for pre-party ADRs) for that night, I am more than happy to share my ADR at Tony's Town Square(4:00PM) with other solo travelers.  Would just have to change the number of people on the reservation.


----------



## imsoscared

so now that im fully settled in down here i can add this.  now that i can consider myself local i have the ability to spend a bit of my free time to enjoy the parks at a slower pace or enjoy some more on property food(if your on the food pictures thread you'll see that). im also really looking for anyone that might want to split some of the 2 person meals, ie the steak for 2 that some of the signature restaurants offer or like morimoto's duck


----------



## brad813

I have an ADR for 2(can add others on I believe) for Garden Grill Breakfast at 9:55AM on 9/26.  However, I am traveling alone.  Anyone want to join me?  Plan to do Food & Wine so this will go directly into that after.


----------



## filmmkr

I will be down the 15-20 of this month! I am always down for BOG or if anyone would like to do the galactic spectacular dessert party-let me know!


----------



## marjorieeeee

I go solo to Disney all the time, but I'm finally asking for company because I have a reservation for 2 at Cinderella's Royal Table!  8:45pm on Saturday July 1.

And while I'm here, I also have:
'Ohana at 9:40pm on Friday June 30
Bon Voyage Breakfast at Trattoria Al Forno at 7:55am on Sunday July 2 (planning to show up at 7:30, so I can get to the parks asap)


----------



## brad813

If anyone would like to join me, I have the following reservations for September.  I am somewhat flexible on times, depending on what is available.  These are a work in progress as I finish firming up my plans.  Will edit as things change.

9/23 - Be Our Guest (8:10AM);  Jungle Skipper Canteen (11:30AM)
9/24 - Tusker House (8:00AM); Sanaa (2:30PM); Be Our Guest (Party, 7:25PM)
9/25 - Kona Cafe (7:30AM)


----------



## SithLordSeuss

I'm planning to go to every major event WDW offers. Next up will be Disney’s Celebrate America! A Fourth of July Concert in the Sky at Magic Kingdom. I'm a solo adult (28 yrs) foodie. Im down to join anyone for a meal. I enjoy meeting new people always. =D


----------



## brad813

SithLordSeuss said:


> I'm planning to go to every major event WDW offers. Next up will be Disney’s Celebrate America! A Fourth of July Concert in the Sky at Magic Kingdom. I'm a solo adult (28 yrs) foodie. Im down to join anyone for a meal. I enjoy meeting new people always. =D



If you are around the week of 9/23-9/29, my lord, I can adjust most of my reservations.  I am doing a non-Disney event on 9/23 though.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

https://disboards.com/threads/post-your-2017-food-wine-festival-special-events-bookings.3617699/

Anyone going to any of these?  I've never done any of them but it seems like a great solo dining experience!  The Mexican one looks fun and so does the Parisian afternoon one!


----------



## brad813

MusicalAstronaut said:


> https://disboards.com/threads/post-your-2017-food-wine-festival-special-events-bookings.3617699/
> 
> Anyone going to any of these?  I've never done any of them but it seems like a great solo dining experience!  The Mexican one looks fun and so does the Parisian afternoon one!



Not sure if I will.  I only have the Italian, Mediterranean, and Hibachi as options for my two possible dates(9/25 and 9/26).


----------



## WineTraveler

MusicalAstronaut said:


> https://disboards.com/threads/post-your-2017-food-wine-festival-special-events-bookings.3617699/
> 
> Anyone going to any of these?  I've never done any of them but it seems like a great solo dining experience!  The Mexican one looks fun and so does the Parisian afternoon one!



I'm looking at Behind the Scenes at Trader Sam's and the Hibachi Experience. I have an ADR for Teppan Edo, but I'll probably cancel and get my Teppanyaki fix there instead.


----------



## brad813

WineTraveler said:


> I'm looking at Behind the Scenes at Trader Sam's and the Hibachi Experience. I have an ADR for Teppan Edo, but I'll probably cancel and get my Teppanyaki fix there instead.



You could consider the Eat to the Beat Package as well, which starts booking July 20.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Ok, so for my December trip I have two reservations, Skipper Canteen for dinner on Dec 9th & San Angel Inn for lunch on Dec 10th (candlelight processional package).  I haven't tried Skipper Canteen yet, so excited!  I also booked The Wave for dinner on Monday Oct 9th since my friends are heading home the 8th & I've been wanting to try that one.  Can you see the fireworks from there, or is only California Grill?


----------



## HeatherI

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Ok, so for my December trip I have two reservations, Skipper Canteen for dinner on Dec 9th & San Angel Inn for lunch on Dec 10th (candlelight processional package).  I haven't tried Skipper Canteen yet, so excited!  I also booked The Wave for dinner on Monday Oct 9th since my friends are heading home the 8th & I've been wanting to try that one.  Can you see the fireworks from there, or is only California Grill?



You cannot see the fireworks from The Wave.


----------



## StageTek

I love going to Biergarten. My first time I got seated with 2 couples who didn't know each other. We all chatted, talked about the food and the entertainment and even why I was alone. My second time I got seated with a family. They were unhappy, the kids were bored, no one talked. It was horrible. 

I'll be in the World Sept 19, 20, 21. I'm thinking it would be fun to meet with other DISers for a meal there. Any takers?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

HeatherI said:


> You cannot see the fireworks from The Wave.


Boo.  That's what I figured.  Oh well, still excited to try something new!


----------



## HeatherI

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Boo.  That's what I figured.  Oh well, still excited to try something new!


The food is pretty good.  If you are a meat eater I highly suggest the short rib.   The scallops were not great but my friend liked them.


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

This is my first post here. After solo jaunts to California, Paris, and Tokyo that were part of larger vacations, I've decided to do a full Disney World only trip in early October. I've been twice before with my family. This time I want to focus on the little things and the food. With that in mind, I've already made a bunch of reservations. (Got to use that pricey Deluxe Dining Plan. Heh.)

If anyone is interested I can see about switching the reservations to 2 people. I assume that's fairly easy because it's the same size table.

Friday, October 6th - Epcot
7:55 PM - Coral Reef

Saturday, October 7th - Epcot
11:50 AM - Le Cellier
8 PM - Chefs de France

Sunday, October 8th - Magic Kingdom
11:50 AM - Be Our Guest
8:50 PM - California Grill

Monday, October 9th - Hollywood Brown Derby
12:30 PM - Hollywood Brown Derby Fantasmic package
8:55 PM - Sci Fi Dine In

Tuesday, October 10th - Animal Kingdom
Noon - Tiffins Rivers of Light package
9:20 PM - Jiko

Wednesday, October 11th - Magic Kingdom
1:15 PM - Skipper Canteen

As you can see, I'm not really a character dining/buffet person. I want to try a wide variety of cuisines. I want to try something new. I even Googled how to eat a whole fish.


----------



## brad813

OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay said:


> This is my first post here. After solo jaunts to California, Paris, and Tokyo that were part of larger vacations, I've decided to do a full Disney World only trip in early October. I've been twice before with my family. This time I want to focus on the little things and the food. With that in mind, I've already made a bunch of reservations. (Got to use that pricey Deluxe Dining Plan. Heh.)
> 
> If anyone is interested I can see about switching the reservations to 2 people. I assume that's fairly easy because it's the same size table.
> 
> Friday, October 6th - Epcot
> 7:55 PM - Coral Reef
> 
> Saturday, October 7th - Epcot
> 11:50 AM - Le Cellier
> 8 PM - Chefs de France
> 
> Sunday, October 8th - Magic Kingdom
> 11:50 AM - Be Our Guest
> 8:50 PM - California Grill
> 
> Monday, October 9th - Hollywood Brown Derby
> 12:30 PM - Hollywood Brown Derby Fantasmic package
> 8:55 PM - Sci Fi Dine In
> 
> Tuesday, October 10th - Animal Kingdom
> Noon - Tiffins Rivers of Light package
> 9:20 PM - Jiko
> 
> Wednesday, October 11th - Magic Kingdom
> 1:15 PM - Skipper Canteen
> 
> As you can see, I'm not really a character dining/buffet person. I want to try a wide variety of cuisines. I want to try something new. I even Googled how to eat a whole fish.



A note, you may want to consider the Food & Wine kiosks instead of one of your table service meals at Epcot.  Let me know how your ROL package goes.  Planning to book one for December.


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

brad813 said:


> A note, you may want to consider the Food & Wine kiosks instead of one of your table service meals at Epcot.  Let me know how your ROL package goes.  Planning to book one for December.



Yeah I figured that. I just don't know anything about the Food and Wine Festival, so I need to do my research. But I made those dinner reservations at Coral Reef and Chefs de France with replacing one of them in mind.


----------



## brad813

OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay said:


> Yeah I figured that. I just don't know anything about the Food and Wine Festival, so I need to do my research. But I made those dinner reservations at Coral Reef and Chefs de France with replacing one of them in mind.



Details are still coming out but the menus should be available soon.  Disney Food Blog would be the go to for that info.


----------



## HeatherI

Hi everyone!

I am going to WDW from December 3 to December 10 and I would really love to have someone to go to a character meal with.  So if anyone is there during that time and is interested let me know so I can add/edit my reservations.  

-H


----------



## WDWGeek1971

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Anyone going to any of these?  I've never done any of them but it seems like a great solo dining experience!  The Mexican one looks fun and so does the Parisian afternoon one!



I have been attending the Mexico Tequila Lunch for several years.  I am signed up for the event on Friday, 9/22.  I've done it with friends, family, solo, and solo is fine.  Everyone is seated at long communal tables.  Fun conversation has always ensued!

I have never done the Parisian afternoon as I am more of a fan of savory over sweet.  So to that end, I will be attending the Italian Food and Wine Pairing on 9/20, The Hibachi Experience on 9/18, the Tokyo Pairing on 9/21, and the Party for the Senses on 9/23.  The only ones I am doing solo are the Mexico Tequila Lunch and Party For the Senses.  Looking forward to everything!

I love going solo!  When my husband comes along, I find myself fretting about making sure he is having fun.  For this 8 day trip, he can only be there for three days.  Yay, that means for 5 days I can do whatever I want!  On my own, I can really relax, de-stress, and just just enjoy the fact that I am at my favorite place on Earth.

If you do decide you want to experience one of the special events, don't wait, they frequently sell out fast.


----------



## Edcot

Coming from California to WDW for vacation 8/17/17-8/25/17.  Under doctor's order to drink around the World!


----------



## sandrawendy1995

Anyone interested in doing a character meal? I'm a local, so dates are open. Kind of want to the Bon Voyage Breakfast


----------



## JimTheDogTrainer

I'm doing my first ever trip Aug 17-23, and would be interested in sharing a meal with someone. I'm open to whatever.


----------



## brad813

I have a Tusker House PPO Rivers of Light Dining Package Breakfast reserved for two on 9/22 if anyone is interested.  It's something like 8:10AM or 8:15AM, and includes the Rivers of Light voucher.  If anyone is interested let me know.  Also, I am looking for someone to hang out with at Epcot Food & Wine(don't have definite dates on that yet, but know I will be going either 9/25 or 9/26, and possibly one other day if plans permit), if anyone is interested in that as well.


----------



## plutosbuddie

Hi guys! 

   Going solo to WDW DEC 5-7! I’ll love ride some rides or share a meal!!! 

33 
Female 

Angie


----------



## Disney Guru

Going solo Jan 6-12th. If anybody wants to have a meal, PM me!


----------



## ladeedeb

Going solo Nov 14-17.  If anyone would like to meet up for a meal, PM me.  Don't have anything booked so if you have an interest at a specific meal and a resi is still available, let me know.


----------



## HeatherI

I will be in WDW next week.  I have a reservation for 2 for a late dinner at Crystal Palace one night.  Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Was at WDW Sept 28-Oct 4.  Ate a a few places solo. If anyone has questions let me know
I wish I was still there
Hoping to be back for the 50th


----------



## skibum3d

HeatherI said:


> I will be in WDW next week.  I have a reservation for 2 for a late dinner at Crystal Palace one night.  Anyone want to join me?



If you're there Friday - Sunday, I'm game.


----------



## HeatherI

skibum3d said:


> If you're there Friday - Sunday, I'm game.


my reservation is during the week.  sorry.


----------



## sandrawendy1995

HeatherI said:


> I will be in WDW next week.  I have a reservation for 2 for a late dinner at Crystal Palace one night.  Anyone want to join me?


I'd love to join you, depends on what day


----------



## SithLordSeuss

I'll be going December 30th for my last solo visit to WDW of the year. I don't even have a park in mind yet. If anyone wants to have lunch/dinner msg me please.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Anyone looking for a photo chance with Piglet, Tiger, Eeyore and/or Pooh after the half on Saturday?  Have an afternoon reservation at Crystal Gardens for 2, but flying solo this trip.  PM me.


----------



## HooplaFan

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone looking for a photo chance with Piglet, Tiger, Eeyore and/or Pooh after the half on Saturday?  Have an afternoon reservation at Crystal Gardens for 2, but flying solo this trip.  PM me.


Not able to PM you, but have you found a +1 for Saturday?


----------



## LdyStormy76

HooplaFan said:


> Not able to PM you, but have you found a +1 for Saturday?



I can not get it to work either.  I have not found anyone. Reservation is 1:30. Interested?


----------



## HooplaFan

I think your PM is not working because you have not gone past 10 posts.  After you do that we can PM and iron out the details (and not spam the thread).


----------



## DisneyLiz20

I know it’s far off, but I’m going November 2-5th! I’d love to share a meal!


----------



## CapnJack0506

.


----------



## HeatherI

Just booked another WDW trip.  This time from 4/23 - 4/27. Who wants to do dinner?


----------



## wisteria1019

Will be there October 14-21 and interested in sharing dinners or wandering around Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## captaindavidhook

HeatherI said:


> Just booked another WDW trip.  This time from 4/23 - 4/27. Who wants to do dinner?


I will be there around those dates and would love to meet for dinner =)


----------



## 2disneywego

Hello Everyone,

I will be doing a solo trip to WDW from Mat 23rd to May 28th.  I'm staying at the Grand Floridian.  A very long story, but this is a big emotional trip for me.

I have packed a lot into this trip. Some parks, a lot of nice meals. I would love to share some of the nice experiences with someone.

These are my res. that I'd love to share if someone would like to join me.
Oh, I'm a 51 yr old widow, love Disney obviously ,pooh sized, look much younger so tm told, short brown/aiburn hair, hazel.eyes, friendly smile. I can talk about it wide variety of subjects. Love to read. I'm not looking for anything romantic!  A nice friendship would be nice. Common interests are goo

Since all the reservations are for 1, it shouldn't bedifficult to add a person to this reservation.

Okay, after all that, here's the gstuff:

May 23rd  California Grill  9:45pm. srill allowed to see the fireworks from the balcony at 9:15 pm

May 24th  .Highway in the Sky Dine.                                Around
                    6:00 pm
Start at the Contemporary

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/highway-in-the-sky-dine-around/

It's  $170, includes valet parking and it sounds very cool to take the monorail to eash resort and have great food and drinks .
I'm also taking the opportunity to dress up some.  All the fancier places, I'm going to dress nice.


May 25th,  I'm speeding in the Magic Kingdom, my favourite park, for the kid in me.

8;15 am VIP Tour ULtimate Classes.                            Magic.ingdom
5 1/2 tour of classic Magic Kingdom 
Front of the line access for classic rides
History of Classic Magic Kingdom

3:55pm at Tony's Tom Square Restaurant                       for dinner. I've eaten.                                       numerous imes there and                                 always  enjoyed  it,

8:15 pm Fireworks Dessert Party in the Tomorrowland Terrace  This is worth every cebt to be able to sit down with yummy desserts and a great view of the castle and fireworks and not being shoved around.  The cost is  $79.

If you don’t find my company.unbearable, perhaps we could spend some time together at the Magic Kingdom..


May 26th  

I'm speeding the day in glorious enjoyment.  I'm pampering mysel at the Senses Spa. Sigh..... This I'm going the treatment at the Ivy Trellis . A glorious day for my birthday!

8:25 pm  Citros for my birthday dinnrer.
I would really like to have a companion for this dinner. The is the first time in many years I've celebrated my birthdy and i'd love to share it with someone nice.

Afterwards I have high hopes of going to JellyRolls or Atlantic Dance Hàll, neither of which I've attached . If my feet hold out in my heels. Lol!!! I'll be dressed in for my birthday dinnrer!

May 27th. I'll be spending the day lounging around the pool, splurged on a cabana. A day or absolute relaxation!  ! will be eating dinner though!

9:00pm Narcoseese's
Upscale dinner and a nice balcony to watch the Electric Water Pagaent. All my visits and I've never watched it.


May 28th,  check out day, but busy!!!!!  ;o)

Hollywood Studios Day!!!!!!

 12:30 pm        Hollywood Brown Derby.                                Fantasmic Lunch
This gives advance seating for Fabtasmic. It  costs $62. Alcohol is extra. I eat at the Brown Derby evert time I visit, everything is excellent!

8:20 pm.  I also added the Fantasmic VIP Dessert & viewing experience. We got a box of tasty treats and a speciality drink, with a kick if you like!. It costs $39.

9:00 pm  FANTASMIC!!!!!!
I've only seen it once in 2008, amaz5!!
I hope to see it with someone who likes it yoo.

I love Disney all ways, but I find I enjoy it most with pthers. Something about sharing the magic.

I have a car. Good to use for resorts not on monorail.  

Disboards is really messing with myessage. Keeps tossing me out.

I hope that I came across clearly and hope i interedt some decent people to answer me


I look forward to reading you replies.

Thank yo!!!!u


----------



## Natalia0621

Hi!
I am going solo 9/18-21 and staying on site. So far this is what I have planned.
Arrive 9/18- have only a 9:40pm Res at Ohana
9/19- morning at MK, lunch at BOG, head to Epcot the rest of day
9/20- AK all day. Dinner at Sanaa 
9/21- Breakfast at Bon Voyage at Trattoria. 

All this can be subject to change.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

HeatherI said:


> Just booked another WDW trip.  This time from 4/23 - 4/27. Who wants to do dinner?



I'll be there 4/21 - 4/27. I'm up for dinner.


----------



## wisteria1019

Would love to share dinner during my October 14-20 portion of the trip.


----------



## GaryJ27

.


----------



## bakemma

OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay said:


> This is my first post here. After solo jaunts to California, Paris, and Tokyo that were part of larger vacations, I've decided to do a full Disney World only trip in early October. I've been twice before with my family. This time I want to focus on the little things and the food. With that in mind, I've already made a bunch of reservations. (Got to use that pricey Deluxe Dining Plan. Heh.)
> 
> If anyone is interested I can see about switching the reservations to 2 people. I assume that's fairly easy because it's the same size table.
> 
> Friday, October 6th - Epcot
> 7:55 PM - Coral Reef
> 
> Saturday, October 7th - Epcot
> 11:50 AM - Le Cellier
> 8 PM - Chefs de France
> 
> Sunday, October 8th - Magic Kingdom
> 11:50 AM - Be Our Guest
> 8:50 PM - California Grill
> 
> Monday, October 9th - Hollywood Brown Derby
> 12:30 PM - Hollywood Brown Derby Fantasmic package
> 8:55 PM - Sci Fi Dine In
> 
> Tuesday, October 10th - Animal Kingdom
> Noon - Tiffins Rivers of Light package
> 9:20 PM - Jiko
> 
> Wednesday, October 11th - Magic Kingdom
> 1:15 PM - Skipper Canteen
> 
> As you can see, I'm not really a character dining/buffet person. I want to try a wide variety of cuisines. I want to try something new. I even Googled how to eat a whole fish.


Wow, you made some awesome choices, what a trip!


----------



## bakemma

KC Mouse said:


> Hey guys!  I am very excited to be coming to the 20th anniversary dis meet.  Is there anyone else going that would like to meet up as a group for dinner?  If anyone needs an extra for Ohana Im your man.  LOL  I would seriously enjoy meeting like minded Disers for a meal.


What are the dates for this?  You should plan something!


----------



## DespinaVictoria

bakemma said:


> What are the dates for this?  You should plan something!



Right?! When is this?? I'm so down. More info would be great!


----------



## mrs_coco

first adults only trip, june 1-3. we are staying at boardwalk. would love to meet for drinks or wander at epcot.


----------



## charliebrown

2 guys in their 20's- Fort Wilderness - 5/19-5/26. Let me know if you want to get together!


----------



## charliebrown

2disneywego said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be doing a solo trip to WDW from Mat 23rd to May 28th.  I'm staying at the Grand Floridian.  A very long story, but this is a big emotional trip for me.
> 
> I have packed a lot into this trip. Some parks, a lot of nice meals. I would love to share some of the nice experiences with someone.
> 
> These are my res. that I'd love to share if someone would like to join me.
> Oh, I'm a 51 yr old widow, love Disney obviously ,pooh sized, look much younger so tm told, short brown/aiburn hair, hazel.eyes, friendly smile. I can talk about it wide variety of subjects. Love to read. I'm not looking for anything romantic!  A nice friendship would be nice. Common interests are goo
> 
> Since all the reservations are for 1, it shouldn't bedifficult to add a person to this reservation.
> 
> Okay, after all that, here's the gstuff:
> 
> May 23rd  California Grill  9:45pm. srill allowed to see the fireworks from the balcony at 9:15 pm
> 
> May 24th  .Highway in the Sky Dine.                                Around
> 6:00 pm
> Start at the Contemporary
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/highway-in-the-sky-dine-around/
> 
> It's  $170, includes valet parking and it sounds very cool to take the monorail to eash resort and have great food and drinks .
> I'm also taking the opportunity to dress up some.  All the fancier places, I'm going to dress nice.
> 
> 
> May 25th,  I'm speeding in the Magic Kingdom, my favourite park, for the kid in me.
> 
> 8;15 am VIP Tour ULtimate Classes.                            Magic.ingdom
> 5 1/2 tour of classic Magic Kingdom
> Front of the line access for classic rides
> History of Classic Magic Kingdom
> 
> 3:55pm at Tony's Tom Square Restaurant                       for dinner. I've eaten.                                       numerous imes there and                                 always  enjoyed  it,
> 
> 8:15 pm Fireworks Dessert Party in the Tomorrowland Terrace  This is worth every cebt to be able to sit down with yummy desserts and a great view of the castle and fireworks and not being shoved around.  The cost is  $79.
> 
> If you don’t find my company.unbearable, perhaps we could spend some time together at the Magic Kingdom..
> 
> 
> May 26th
> 
> I'm speeding the day in glorious enjoyment.  I'm pampering mysel at the Senses Spa. Sigh..... This I'm going the treatment at the Ivy Trellis . A glorious day for my birthday!
> 
> 8:25 pm  Citros for my birthday dinnrer.
> I would really like to have a companion for this dinner. The is the first time in many years I've celebrated my birthdy and i'd love to share it with someone nice.
> 
> Afterwards I have high hopes of going to JellyRolls or Atlantic Dance Hàll, neither of which I've attached . If my feet hold out in my heels. Lol!!! I'll be dressed in for my birthday dinnrer!
> 
> May 27th. I'll be spending the day lounging around the pool, splurged on a cabana. A day or absolute relaxation!  ! will be eating dinner though!
> 
> 9:00pm Narcoseese's
> Upscale dinner and a nice balcony to watch the Electric Water Pagaent. All my visits and I've never watched it.
> 
> 
> May 28th,  check out day, but busy!!!!!  ;o)
> 
> Hollywood Studios Day!!!!!!
> 
> 12:30 pm        Hollywood Brown Derby.                                Fantasmic Lunch
> This gives advance seating for Fabtasmic. It  costs $62. Alcohol is extra. I eat at the Brown Derby evert time I visit, everything is excellent!
> 
> 8:20 pm.  I also added the Fantasmic VIP Dessert & viewing experience. We got a box of tasty treats and a speciality drink, with a kick if you like!. It costs $39.
> 
> 9:00 pm  FANTASMIC!!!!!!
> I've only seen it once in 2008, amaz5!!
> I hope to see it with someone who likes it yoo.
> 
> I love Disney all ways, but I find I enjoy it most with pthers. Something about sharing the magic.
> 
> I have a car. Good to use for resorts not on monorail.
> 
> Disboards is really messing with myessage. Keeps tossing me out.
> 
> I hope that I came across clearly and hope i interedt some decent people to answer me
> 
> 
> I look forward to reading you replies.
> 
> Thank yo!!!!u



 My friend and I will be there 5/19 - 5/26. We are always looking to meet new people, and love good company. (Not to mention, one of us is a great dancer if you head to the Boardwalk)


----------



## CapnJack0506

Ohana, anyone?
September 2 @ 8:30 PM
I'm buying


----------



## HauntedHollywoodTower

GaryJ27 said:


> It's a while away yet but I'll be there from September 15 - 29 and have got a few ADRs booked, although they are all subject to change!
> 
> Sunday 16 September - Crystal Palace - Breakfast
> 
> Wednesday 19 September - Garden Grill - Dinner
> 
> Friday 21 September - 'Ohana - Breakfast
> 
> Tuesday 25 September - Tusker House - Breakfast
> 
> Thursday 27 September - Be Our Guest - Lunch
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM if you're interested joining me to any of them.



Hello! I might be able to join you on the 27th! I might be doing a tour that day so I will have to let you know (will PM) but I am an Australian 25 year old lady.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I have a couple ADRs for 2 during my solo trip. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in joining me for any.

9/8: Tiffins 6:20pm
9/9: Sci-FI 11:40am
9/11: CA Grill 7:50pm
9/15: Be Our Guest 7:20pm


----------



## CapnJack0506

.


----------



## Leopardchucks

ladeedeb said:


> Going solo Nov 14-17.  If anyone would like to meet up for a meal, PM me.  Don't have anything booked so if you have an interest at a specific meal and a resi is still available, let me know.


I’ll be there from nov 7-19th. I can’t PM yet cuz I’m a newbie. Lol I will be traveling with my bf, but he gets grumpy and overwhelmed at themeparks. So I often venture out to explore on my own to let him decompress.  I’ll try to message you when I’ve earned it. Haha


----------



## dachsie

I have a PPO ADR at Garden Grill on Sept 24 for 3 and two are cancelling on me.  Anyone want to join?  Can I even do that one by myself?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

dachsie said:


> I have a PPO ADR at Garden Grill on Sept 24 for 3 and two are cancelling on me.  Anyone want to join?  Can I even do that one by myself?


I won't be there in September, but I'll be doing a Garden Grill breakfast later in the morning, sometime around late April or early May. If you'd like to go to Garden Grill again then, maybe we could meet there in spring.


----------



## vicki595

I currently have a 11.35am reservation for 2 at Tiffins on September 9th if anyone's interested


----------



## Gaugersaurus

vicki595 said:


> I currently have a 11.35am reservation for 2 at Tiffins on September 9th if anyone's interested


I'll just miss you, I have Tiffins for dinner the night before.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Just booked California Grill for 2. 9/4, 17.45.

Last minute booking so probably no takers, lol


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I still have reservations for 2 at the following days & places if anyone wants to join

9/11 CA Grill 7:50pm
9/15 Be Our Guest 7:20pm


----------



## suevee

Will be there Jan 31 to Feb 14.  Am interested in sharing a meal.


----------



## amyngary

I'm a solo traveler interested in sharing a "meal" at Food and Wine festival sometime the evenings of 10/6-10/9.


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip 1/7-1/11 at AKL. Ill be meeting my parents down there, but ill have plenty of time to meet some new peeps. All ages welcome- Im 24 year old dude from Ohio.


----------



## TresGriffin

Might be a bit far in advance, but I'll be there May 12-18. Anyone wanna break bread or even do the Monorail Bar Crawl one night?


----------



## bpmorley

We are at Poly March 22-24 if anyone is up for drink or some food


----------



## 2MermaidsMom

I need a buddy for Cinderella's Royal Table on Valentine's Day! 7:00 PM.


----------



## b5sgqueen

I'm there 3/2-3/6 and am open to meeting for a meal if anyone is there as well.


----------



## FastEddie1234

I’ll be there 3/2-3/5 for a convention I’m attending. It doesn’t actually start until the evening of the 3rd, so have dinner on 3/2 and breakfast/lunch/brunch available on 3/3 to meet. b5sgqueen, would be up for a meal if you’d like.


----------



## FastEddie1234

b5sgqueen said:


> I'm there 3/2-3/6 and am open to meeting for a meal if anyone is there as well.


I'm arriving the evening of 3/2 and planned on dining either at the Boardwalk or Disney Springs. I'm also available 3/3 for breakfast or lunch at either of those locations. Let me know if you'd be interested in meeting for a meal and/or drinks.


----------



## jennie622

FastEddie1234 said:


> I’ll be there 3/2-3/5 for a convention I’m attending. It doesn’t actually start until the evening of the 3rd, so have dinner on 3/2 and breakfast/lunch/brunch available on 3/3 to meet. b5sgqueen, would be up for a meal if you’d like.



I’ll be in DS Monday afternoon for the Mardi Gras fun at House of Blues. Festivities start at five. Aiming for 3/3:30


----------



## TresGriffin

Just a refresher that I'll be in The World from May 12-16.

Here are some ADR's I booked
5/12: Morimoto Asia for Dinner
5/13: Homecomin' for Lunch, Monorail Bar Crawl for Dinner
5/14: No ADRs, but I'll be grazing around the booths at Epcot
5/15: Chef Mickey Brunch

If anyone would care to join me, that'd be great!


----------



## bpmorley

TresGriffin said:


> Just a refresher that I'll be in The World from May 12-16.
> 
> Here are some ADR's I booked
> 5/12: Morimoto Asia for Dinner
> 5/13: Homecomin' for Lunch, Monorail Bar Crawl for Dinner
> 5/14: No ADRs, but I'll be grazing around the booths at Epcot
> 5/15: Chef Mickey Brunch
> 
> If anyone would care to join me, that'd be great!


Shame we're off a week and staying at Poly, let me know how the monorail bar crawl goes.


----------



## MsT82

TresGriffin said:


> Just a refresher that I'll be in The World from May 12-16.
> 
> Here are some ADR's I booked
> 5/12: Morimoto Asia for Dinner
> 5/13: Homecomin' for Lunch, Monorail Bar Crawl for Dinner
> 5/14: No ADRs, but I'll be grazing around the booths at Epcot
> 5/15: Chef Mickey Brunch
> 
> If anyone would care to join me, that'd be great!



A monorail bar crawl sounds like an amazing idea. I’m not back in the Disney bubble until November but I may have to set aside an afternoon for one myself


----------



## TresGriffin

MsT82 said:


> A monorail bar crawl sounds like an amazing idea. I’m not back in the Disney bubble until November but I may have to set aside an afternoon for one myself


Oh, they’re great! Here’s how I do it: 

Start at the Poly by putting your name on the book for Trader Sam’s. There’s definitely going to be a wait, so just chill and have a cocktail and a bite upstairs at Tambu Lounge. Then when it’s your turn to go in TS, have another drink and bite.

Then go over to the Grand Floridian and have a nice relaxing time at Mizner’s. I highly recommend the Godiva Martini. But this is a great place to have a classic martini, or an old fashioned, etc.  Sit back, relax and enjoy your drinks with the jazz band playing.

Finally, go to the Contemporary and enjoy wine and dessert from California Grill at the bar/lounge area.  Perhaps if you time it right, you’ll be able to catch a fireworks show from up there.  In any case, the views from up there can’t be beat.


----------



## siren0119

We are planning on haunting the bar at Flying Fish on the evening of 9/3 (around 6-ish) while our kids are off on a pirate adventure, if anyone wants to join!


----------



## MsT82

TresGriffin said:


> Oh, they’re great! Here’s how I do it:
> 
> Start at the Poly by putting your name on the book for Trader Sam’s. There’s definitely going to be a wait, so just chill and have a cocktail and a bite upstairs at Tambu Lounge. Then when it’s your turn to go in TS, have another drink and bite.
> 
> Then go over to the Grand Floridian and have a nice relaxing time at Mizner’s. I highly recommend the Godiva Martini. But this is a great place to have a classic martini, or an old fashioned, etc.  Sit back, relax and enjoy your drinks with the jazz band playing.
> 
> Finally, go to the Contemporary and enjoy wine and dessert from California Grill at the bar/lounge area.  Perhaps if you time it right, you’ll be able to catch a fireworks show from up there.  In any case, the views from up there can’t be beat.




That sounds like such an amazing way to spend an afternoon! Thanks so much for providing such a detailed reply - definitely gotta work this into my plans now


----------



## TresGriffin

MsT82 said:


> That sounds like such an amazing way to spend an afternoon! Thanks so much for providing such a detailed reply - definitely gotta work this into my plans now



Thanks. I ought to try to plan an Epcot Resorts Crawl myself.


----------



## MsT82

TresGriffin said:


> Thanks. I ought to try to plan an Epcot Resorts Crawl myself.



Oh for sure! I’ll be doing a tour of the holiday booths, though I’m sure it will be super crowded as I’m there around thanksgiving.


----------



## bpmorley

At home we do 2 big bar crawls a year.  1 is 9 innings/9 bars during a Phillies day game.  The other is the 12 pubs of Christmas.  2 years ago we were in disney during the 12 pubs and did our own.  that was a fun day.  I'll come back and edit this when I think of the order.


----------



## JemmaDisneyDaff

Leopardchucks said:


> I’ll be there from nov 7-19th. I can’t PM yet cuz I’m a newbie. Lol I will be traveling with my bf, but he gets grumpy and overwhelmed at themeparks. So I often venture out to explore on my own to let him decompress.  I’ll try to message you when I’ve earned it. Haha


Hello  

I’m solo 14 - 22 November 2019 and would appreciate some dinner company (although might be too jet lagged on the 14 December!)


----------



## Mollaka

Anyone there 2020 Jan 13-17? Would love not having to have dinner alone 

I hope that I'm a cool guy, so nobody would regret it.


----------



## madwit

I'm solo Nov 3-8 and would love some company for a meal or two.  PM me if you're interested in meeting up


----------



## TresGriffin

About to book for Nov 2-5.  This time I hope to bring my sister and BIL with me, but if that falls through, I'm down for a meetup.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Sunday June 23 have 1 extra for ohana at 935. They don't allow singles so I reserved a double. Will be there early for fireworks viewing on the Poly resort beach..with beverages of course. I hear they have a dole whip rum concoction?


----------



## trill2017

Gary Stocker said:


> Monday June 24 I have 1 extra for ohana at 935. They don't allow singles so I reserved a double. Will be there early for fireworks viewing on the Poly resort beach..with beverages of course. I hear they have a dole whip rum concoction?


Yes rum float at the cabana bar. Enjoy!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

My next trips are Oct. 23 - Nov. 3, and Dec. 25 - Jan. 4. Anyone else going during either of those time frames? If anyone might like to meet for some meals, theme park rides, shows, and/or mini-golf, feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I will be going Oct 17 - 23.  Staying at the Pop.  MNSSHP Oct 17 and Oct 21.  So excited to be going back.  Cant wait


----------



## kkbutterfly

Goofy'sPal said:


> I will be going Oct 17 - 23.  Staying at the Pop.  MNSSHP Oct 17 and Oct 21.  So excited to be going back.  Cant wait



I'm going Oct 18 - 23.  Unfortunately I think I'm going to the MNSSHP on Oct 20 so I can try to get tickets to Sip and Stroll on the 21st, but would be interested in meeting up!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

kkbutterfly said:


> I'm going Oct 18 - 23.  Unfortunately I think I'm going to the MNSSHP on Oct 20 so I can try to get tickets to Sip and Stroll on the 21st, but would be interested in meeting up!


I dont know what sip and stroll is but maybe we can work something out.  Never met up with someone before.  Am huge Disney fan who tries to get to WDW every other year or so if I can in recent years.  I mostly go solo but meeting sister and brother in law for part of vacation this year.  Dont even know how Im meeting them and they havent been to WDW in over 20 years but should be fun


----------



## Gary Stocker

So got the meal plan because of the convenience but taking a solo trip for 4 nights I am doing 2 signature restaurants so as not to spend too much time sitting and eating. 
So if anyone is going to be around WDW June 24 and June 26 I will be having dinner at Flying Fish and the California Grill respectively. Seeing the fireworks from up there is a must every trip.


----------



## TresGriffin

Looks like I’ll be down there again for a quick “hit and run” trip from August 15-18. Lmk if you want to get together for a meal or drink!


----------



## KorelaFae

I'm gonna be going Aug 1 - 3 and totally up for a meet up if anyone is gonna be around. 

I'm traveling as a breakfast person with people who don't eat breakfast, so if anyone is down for breakfast/brunch in the parks, I'm totally okay with it


----------



## MsT82

Finalised my plans and I’ll be solo at WDW from 26th November to 7th December


----------



## SoloDWGuy

New annual pass holder here. Going to be solo at All-Star Music from Aug 19th - 23rd. Can't wait! 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BymGqrmgiDe/


----------



## mjaure

I'll be traveling solo Aug 17-22 and staying at Pop and All-Star Sports.  Is anyone else going to the MNSSHP on Aug 20th?


----------



## jennie622

I’ll be attending the Swan & Dolphin Food & Wine Classic on Friday November 8 & Saturday November 9. Wristbands are $140 for unlimited food and bev if anyone would like to join in, it’s my favorite party to attend each year!!!


----------



## Darthbane2007

A little early, but will be at WDW from March 3rd to 8th.


----------



## precious pixie

I just booked solo trip for 9/15-9/18. Anyone else traveling then?


----------



## twiVAMPluvr

Anyone going solo for Aug 30th to Sept 2nd? I was originally booked with a group of friends but everyone backed out. looking for someone to do F&W festivities with


----------



## SoloDWGuy

Going solo again, Oct 21st - 24th, MNNSHP on the 21st. If you see a guy in a Ferris Bueller costume, say hi.


----------



## darlaya

My 3rd solo trip this year will be 11/16-11/21. I am planning to spend some time at the Food and Wine Festival and trying new restaurants to me both in the parks and at Disney Springs. PM if you have any interest in a culinary adventure.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I’ll be at WDW from Oct 25 to 29 if anyone is interested in meeting up. I am going to Food and Wine a few times to hopefully fill up my passport book!


----------



## Destinyz12

I'll be there from Feb 22-28, and I'll be solo for the last 3 days of the trip if anyone wants to join for a meal and/or some rides!


----------



## Donald Schmuck

Taking a last minute solo trip 10/22-10/26. If any one wants to link up to ride some ridea lmk!


----------



## Chrisan

Solo trip to DW November 9-11.  So excited!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Looking for someone who maybe has an extra spot for a solo traveler in their Jingle Bell Jingle BAM Dessert Party group, first week of December?  I'm clean & don't bite, but if you want I can also just pay you & do my own thing at the party.


----------



## beyondthevalley

aug 22-27 solo portion of a trip...would be fun to meet someone for a drink and snack!


----------



## Kaufmanised

beyondthevalley said:


> aug 22-27 solo portion of a trip...would be fun to meet someone for a drink and snack!



I'll be over at WDW then  If you fancy a night at Trader Sam's


----------



## beyondthevalley

that would be awesome!! i love going to trader sams in california, really want to check out the florida version!


----------



## beyondthevalley

Kaufmanised said:


> I'll be over at WDW then  If you fancy a night at Trader Sam's


dammit i did the reply thing wrong and it won't let me fix it! see reply above


----------



## Kaufmanised

beyondthevalley said:


> dammit i did the reply thing wrong and it won't let me fix it! see reply above



Just sent you a message


----------



## kanerf

Currently have Oct trip planned from 22nd - 1 Nov.  Would be open to meeting for a meal.


----------



## wlogarbo

We have a trip planned for Sept 18th-25th.


----------



## brad813

precious pixie said:


> I just booked solo trip for 9/15-9/18. Anyone else traveling then?





wlogarbo said:


> We have a trip planned for Sept 18th-25th.



I will be down there sometime between 9/10 and 9/20(still finalizing dates).  Would be open to meeting up while in Orlando if anyone wants to.  I know over the weekend of 9/19-9/20 I will be going to SeaWorld for the Craft Beet Festival one day as well.  If anyone wants to meet, PM me.


----------



## disneytraveler

I have a wdw trip from nov 2-9 th anyone there at that time let me know


----------



## Kat_V

Does anyone think they will stop prix fix for be our guest?? I miss the old menu options and not having to sit for a 3 course meal...


----------



## Dan Murphy

Kat_V said:


> Does anyone think they will stop prix fix for be our guest?? I miss the old menu options and not having to sit for a 3 course meal...


If it is more profitable, which it is, they will not end it.


----------



## aragonma88

I’ll be at WDW July 15 HS, 16 AK, 19Epcot, & 20Mk. Anyone want to drink or have snacks?


----------



## Debbborra

Hey everyone,
Not my first solo trip, but I confess I often have mixed feelings. Its definitely better than not going at all!
So, here's my plan:
Arriving 9/25 - MK
9/26 - AK
9/27 Universal
9/28 Epcot
9/29 HS
9/30 HS in AM

I'll eat anywhere that's good:
I'd especially like to try Topolino's Terrace, Homecoming and Ohana.


----------



## Disney Loving Ohana

Debbborra said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not my first solo trip, but I confess I often have mixed feelings. Its definitely better than not going at all!
> So, here's my plan:
> Arriving 9/25 - MK
> 9/26 - AK
> 9/27 Universal
> 9/28 Epcot
> 9/29 HS
> 9/30 HS in AM
> 
> I'll eat anywhere that's good:
> I'd especially like to try Topolino's Terrace, Homecoming and Ohana.


Topolino's is the best, make that a priority =)


----------



## Debbborra

Disney Loving Ohana said:


> Topolino's is the best, make that a priority =)


Thank you. I will. Breakfast or lunch do you think?


----------



## Gary Stocker

Debbborra said:


> Thank you. I will. Breakfast or lunch do you think?


if you have kids...breakfast...as this is a character meal (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy)
Otherwise lunch or dinner.


----------



## StageTek

Debbborra said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not my first solo trip, but I confess I often have mixed feelings. Its definitely better than not going at all!
> So, here's my plan:
> Arriving 9/25 - MK
> 9/26 - AK
> 9/27 Universal
> 9/28 Epcot
> 9/29 HS
> 9/30 HS in AM


Are you still around? You haven't posted since July.


----------



## Debbborra

I'm still around... but in the end I postponed until February. I'm feeling pretty sad about it.


----------



## StageTek

But you're still going, so that's good.

I'll be in The World the same days in September and would love meet fellow DISers.


----------



## brody-maddison

beyondthevalley said:


> aug 22-27 solo portion of a trip...would be fun to meet someone for a drink and snack!


I’ll be there too


----------

